#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-20
<paultag> jacob: dang, read your post in lp :(
<paultag> jacob: that sux0rs
<Cheri703> paultag: ?
<paultag> Cheri703: jacob beleated a PPA and he did not mean to
<Cheri703> ah
<paultag> I rather love this youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zucBfXpCA6s
<paultag> I think, honestly, that it's the best video on all of youtube
<paultag> it's so impressive
<jacob> paultag: i'm ok with it being nuked, i just wish i could get the name freed up so i could reupload :P
<thafreak> Morning ohio
<thafreak> I miss anything lately?
<thafreak> Ahhh, I'm only one person...geez...why do people think I can do 4 things at the same time?
<canthus13> Heh.
 * thafreak is currently downloading Fedora 15...
 * Cheri703 is trying to get moving and get ready to go see a client
<thafreak> Client eh? How many active clients are you up to now Cheri703?
<Cheri703> what do you mean by active?
<Cheri703> most are "fix it" clients, and once it's fixed, they don't call back for a while
 * thafreak still really only has 1 client, the in-laws :)
<Cheri703> this one is a repeat
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> I've had...somewhere between 10-15 clients I think? maybe more...I dunno
<thafreak> You staying pretty busy?
<Cheri703> a lot of them have been from the same family :)
<Cheri703> in-laws and siblings and such, different households, but same base :)
<Cheri703> uhm, it varies
<Cheri703> I always say I'm self/un employed depending on the week :)
<Cheri703> I could be busier
<thafreak> Are you liking it though? I think that's probably most important...
<Cheri703> need more money, but considering that I haven't done any proper advertising...I'm doing ok I guess
<Cheri703> yeah, I like it, I want to move away from virus fixing and more into some other areas, but virus fixing is generally the easy bread&butter stuff
<thafreak> yeah, I've never advertised...hell I've never even put up an actual website :)
<Cheri703> my website is...sparse...it's basically just my flyer image at this point
 * thafreak PAID for a site design...but never implemented it :)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> alright, I have to go get changed and grab the bus. back later
<thafreak> later
<Cheri703> client rescheduled, luckily I found out before I got on the bus :)
<Cheri703> empathetic hugs for paultag
 * paultag hugs Cheri703 
<Cheri703> paultag: http://jobs.streetsblog.org/jobs/open-source-transportation-software-engineer/
<paultag> Cheri703: humm
<Cheri703> paultag: ?
<paultag> Cheri703: I'll look into that :)
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> streetsblog is awesome
<Cheri703> I just fixed my front door latch...it was being dumb...
<jacob> blargh, launchpad is so full of it.
<jacob> I can understand not being able to resurrect the deleted ppa, but seriously, the name is now locked forever? askdljfhaskldjf
<canthus13> Cheri703: ehh.... Cathy Malmrose is the keynote speaker at OLF...
<Cheri703> saw that...
<Unit193> Who is that and why is it bad??
<Cheri703> that's the ceo of zareason, the one who sent me a nasty email and said crap about me behind my back...
<Cheri703> SO MANY PROJECTS TO WORK ON
<Cheri703> I went from NOTHING to do, other than two things I'd been putting off, to now having MANY
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-21
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: ping
<Cheri703> so...how is everyone tonight?
<Unit193> You're the one sending the meeting mails now...
<Cheri703> yeah...?
<Unit193> Nothing more, it just seems like it may be a shortmeeting if it's only (needed) ReLoCo updates
<Cheri703> well, other general stuff too
<Cheri703> and short meetings aren't bad :)
<Unit193> +1 to that! I know a few that don't seem to get that...
<Cheri703> I went from having very little on my calendar (actual real life things and ubuntu/online things), to having TONS to do in the next few weeks
<Cheri703> including cleaning my house before my parents come visit >.<
<jandrusk> Just dump everything in a closet or attic.
<Cheri703> yeah, there will probably be at least one room that stays closed...
<android272> when is this IRC thing close
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> android272: what do you mean?
<android272> I am in a family meating and cant pay atenchen to this.  the email said a start time but not a end time. this is my first time to in here I dont know how it works
<Cheri703> oh, the meeting is next wednesday at 8
<Cheri703> june 29th
<android272> oh I just followed the link and signed in.
<Cheri703> IRC is pretty much open 24/7, you can come in and talk and then leave or just leave yourself signed in
<Cheri703> that's ok :)
<android272> thanks.
<Cheri703> you're welcome to come back any time
<Cheri703> is this paul by any chance? or?
<Cheri703> ok bye
<Unit193> Timeout...
<Unit193> I get firefox on a mini install?????
<Cheri703> hrm?
<Unit193> I installed with the mini.iso and doing upgrades without installing anything else, I get an update of firefox!
<Cheri703> well, most people want/need a browser
<Unit193> Not if I don't even have a GUI yet!
<Cheri703> true
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> weird.
<Unit193> And when I installed the core, no X or desktop...
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy!
<skellat> Hello
<canthus13> Yup. that's what I started with... what's funny is that X isn't a dependancy of Openbox... you can install openbox and not run it because X is missing.
<Unit193> I was talking lubuntu-core
<canthus13> Oh.
<dniMretsaM> just sent my first mailing list message. hope I did it right...
<gillyman> hey cheri
<Cheri703> hello
<gillyman> got a question for you
<Cheri703> sure
<gillyman> alli got her driver loaded and it will say that shes connected but when she gos to pull up the internet, it will say that server not found
<gillyman> did she download the wrong one
<dmcglone> gillyman what does lspci report?
<Cheri703> it's in windows dmcglone
<dmcglone> Ah Ok
<andrew_> sorry my computer went stupid for a sec
<Cheri703> uhm, that could be any of a few things. it might be that she's not getting an IP address, it could be the driver, it could be something else
<andrew_> ok what can i do to check for that stuff
<dmcglone> gillyman first make sure the NIC is properly reconized first in the hardware list, that will confirm whether the driver was the correct one.
<andrew_> ok she just told me what it was doing this morning
<andrew_> im still here
<Cheri703> once she's connected to the network, do "ipconfig" from the command line
<andrew_> sorry
<Cheri703> see what it gets, if it doesn't have an ip, or it's 169.something, then it's not receiving an ip properly
<andrew_> ok i
<andrew_> well does windows have a command line
<Cheri703> because if it's seeing wireless networks, and saying it is connected, that is *probably* not a driver thing (still possible though)
<andrew_> ????
<Cheri703> yeah, just go to start menu > run > cmd
<Cheri703> (she's still in xp, yeah?)
<andrew_> ok
<andrew_> ya
<Cheri703> kk
<andrew_> kool i dident know that
<Cheri703> you can also access it under start > programs > accessories > command prompt
<Cheri703> the commands are different than ubuntu because it's dos based, but similar
<andrew_> is there a code i need to put in to do that
<Cheri703> just ipconfig
<andrew_> command code
<andrew_> ok
<Cheri703> it will show you the info about the connection
<andrew_> ok what do i need to look for
<Cheri703> ip address
<andrew_> ok
<Cheri703> it should probably be a 192.168.something.something
<andrew_> if she dont have one what do i need to do
<Cheri703> if it has 0.0.0.0 or 169.something, then it's not getting one
<andrew_> what do i need to get an ip
<Cheri703> then you'll need to try to connect to that wireless network with a different computer, if that works, then get the ip from that one, and manually set the ip to something similar (or if you already know the ip range, just set it)
<Cheri703> or try unplugging the router and plugging it back in after 30 seconds
<andrew_> i dont really know how to do any of that
<Cheri703> that might work too
<Cheri703> ok, I can help, you can call me if you need to
<dmcglone> andrew_: type ipconfig /renew
<andrew_> ok i need your number, i gave your card to a friend that was starting to have soime troubles with her computer
<andrew_> ok i'll try that
<andrew_> if i try your way cheri, where do i go to get my ip, or can she use my ip
<dmcglone> if your not getting an IP but your NIC is working properly, then you've got a problem with the network setup
<Cheri703> you would just right click on the network icon in the upper right panel, choose "connection information" and if (for example) your ip was 192.168.1.101, you could give her one of 192.168.1.110 or something
<Cheri703> yeah dmcglone, I'm just trying to suggest a way to at least make sure they have connection, router fixing can come in a bit
<Cheri703> I pm'd you my number
<andrew_> ok
<canthus13> Cheri703: DNS could be an issue as well.
<Cheri703> canthus13: true
<Cheri703> I figure start with the things that are on the computer itself, if those check out, THEN tackle the router things
<canthus13> could be a static IP set with a bad gateway...
<canthus13> could just need to reinstall the drivers... :/
<Cheri703> because if he can get online with his computer, and she can't, then we know it's her computer
<Cheri703> so...
<dmcglone> canthus13: thats what I was about to say
<Cheri703> yeah, we'll see
<canthus13> could also be the browse... check the proxy settings.
<andrew_> ok]
<Cheri703> canthus13: fresh reinstall of xp
<dmcglone> Cheri703: good info there. so he's getting on but she's not
<canthus13> ...browser.  I've seen quite I few machines with the proxy set this week.
<andrew_> ya
<canthus13> I'm thinking an update somewhere is messing with proxy settings.
 * canthus13 can't type this morning. :/
<dmcglone> canthus13: couldn't be the case, if it's a fresh install :-/
<Cheri703> I've got to start getting ready to head out, but I'll be checking back here, just expect potentially delayed responses :)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Sure it could.
<andrew_> its say‌ing that shes connected but when the internet come up is saying server not found
<canthus13> andrew_: check the proxy.  go to tools > internet options.. connections tab... lan settings.  make sure nothing is checked (except maybe automagically detect settings)
<andrew_> ,ok
<dmcglone> andrew, are you using a an SSID?
<andrew_> idk im kinda new
<andrew_> at this
<canthus13> all good. :)
<dmcglone> after you check the proxy settings, check so see if her computer is connecting to the correct SSID also
<andrew_> ok where do i go to do that
<canthus13> Is she connecting wirelessley?
<andrew_> ya
<dmcglone> yes canthus13
<dmcglone> andrew_: check the connection status and see the SSID
<canthus13> Ok.  lower right corner, by the clock... hover your mouse over the network icon and see what it's connecting to.
<andrew_> ok
<dmcglone> is it connecting to the same SSID as the one that is working andrew_?
<andrew_> i dont have her computer right now
<canthus13> ah.
<dmcglone> then how are you fixing this?
<andrew_> she call me asking why its doing what its doing
<dmcglone> Ah
<dmcglone> well thats a bummer
<andrew_> i told her that i would get on her and ask how to fix it
<andrew_> sorry
<dmcglone> we can't fix it without info
<canthus13> All good.
<dmcglone> I agree it's all good :-)
<andrew_> im trying to call her and have her bring over like now
<canthus13> dmcglone: not totally true... The stuff we've named is the most common problems...
<dmcglone> maybe we can get her to use Ubuntu instead :-)
<canthus13> Heh.
<andrew_> ya and i thank you guys for helping me
<dmcglone> true canthus13 but if we go throwing out things without checking, we could make it worse... LOL
<canthus13> No prob.
 * canthus13 troubleshoots windows connectivity issues all day long.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Nothing we've listed so far can break anything.
<dmcglone> true, we haven't made any changes, so thats good... :-)
<canthus13> I can do the basic stuff in my sleep.. (Hell, I *HAVE* done the basic stuff in my sleep, I think...)
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<andrew_> lol
<Cheri703> andrew_: if you don't make any progress, let me know, and probably thursday you could bring it over here or something
<dmcglone> been there done that. but the past 3 days I've been working a rubiks cube in my sleep
<andrew_> ok i will
<andrew_> brb need more coffee
<canthus13> dmcglone: Kinda hard to see colors with your eyes closed...
<dmcglone> It's in my head!! lOL
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> easy to cheat that way. :)
<dmcglone> I've noticed I was watching tv and my mind was trying to work the TV screen like a rubiks cube
<dmcglone> I've been at this thing for 3 days, im friggin close, but keep messing it up again
<dniMretsaM> watch utube vids
<dmcglone> youtube isn't gonna solve it
<dniMretsaM> the vids help though. they teach u algorithms
<dmcglone> how does algorithms gonna solve it?
<dniMretsaM> they give you definite patterns for moving pieces to the right place without messing others up
<Cheri703> Once I get home this afternoon (and after fixing this computer if I have to bring it home) I'm going to explore the world of text expansion...
<gillyman> hey cheri
<gillyman> im back
<gillyman> ok
<gillyman> alli just got here
<gillyman> her wireless work here at my house
<gillyman> but not at hers
<gillyman> so the other thing that it could be is her wireless router???right
<gillyman> canthus 13: im back
<gillyman> its andrew
<gillyman> i was just talking to you about my gfs wireless
<dniMretsaM> enjoy Cheri703
<dniMretsaM> like all over or just email or what?
<thafreak> http://code.google.com/p/google-authenticator/
<thafreak> you can add a pam module to your box, to add 2 factor auth for ssh logins...
<dniMretsaM> I g2g. see you guys later
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy doody!
<skellat> Howdy
<skellat> How is your Tuesday?
<Unit193> It's going... How about you?
<Unit193> I'm not sure I'll be able to make the meeting next week..
<skellat> It is good so far.  Trying to figure out why one of the two PATA optical media drives is getting flaky
<Cheri703> \o/ gotta love getting a client out of NOWHERE, neighbor across the street just dropped off her boss' computer for me to work on :)
<skellat> Nice
<Cheri703> and the lady was REALLY ok with the price, and even asked me to send back cards when I return it :)
<skellat> Even better
<skellat> We have an overabundance of computer repair places here in Ashtabula County
<Cheri703> there are a decent number of them around here, but a. I've heard they can be snotty, b. they are fairly pricey
<Cheri703> I'm good with non-technical people
<Cheri703> they appreciate it. also, women often feel more comfortable having a woman to deal with, so that's helpful :)
<Unit193> Geek Squad!
<Cheri703> bah
<Unit193> ;)
<Cheri703> I often tell people: if you don't use me, that's fine, just don't use geek squad
<canthus13> Uh-oh...spamming the ml again... :)
<Unit193> Maybe someone can to like what Xubuntu does?
<skellat> Unit193: Say again?
<Unit193> Xubuntu has the meetings in #xubuntu-devel because the meeting room is booked. After the meeting, someone creates minutes and sends them with the log of the meeting to the ML
<Unit193> Mac terminal is so close to linux that most commands transfer just fine (I know it uses the darwin kernel)
<canthus13> Most do... yeah.  It's BSD based.
<Unit193> I had no idea how to make a boot USB so I had to use dd (And that only would boot on a PC, not the mac :(  )
<skellat> Cross-posted the meeting announcement to the forum FWIW
<gilbert> Derath-Srvr: pingy ping?
<gilbert> we need some kind of technical solution to keep the mailing list and forum crowd in sync w eachother
<gilbert> anyone wanna work on some kind of solution for that???
<Cheri703> gilbert: I may be poking at elgg soon
<Cheri703> my thought was for my trial version I'd maybe try to set up something for the loco...
<gilbert> Cheri703: aren't u fairly busy already ;)
<Cheri703> or we could have someone just put together a weekly "forum updates" email
<Cheri703> yes
<gilbert> well, that would be awesome if you come up with a solution.  it really seems like we're two locos: forum vs ml
<Cheri703> every time I look at the forum, there have been no posts for some ridiculously long time
<gilbert> and maybe irc as a third one too
<gilbert> hmmm, it seems like it could be much more useful if forum posts showed up to more people like on the ml
<Cheri703> would one of the forum folks who is also on the ml volunteer to do a "key forum things" post? and also have a sticky on the forum of a link to the ml archives
<gilbert> maybe that would increase users there
<gilbert> Cheri703: sticky is a great idea.  we could do that now
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> perhaps a volunteer forum/ml liaison that could pass on key ml things to the forum and vice versa
<canthus13> There are forum people? Are they dead or something?
 * canthus13 wonders if someone is going to quit because we're having an openbox metapackage discussion in there...
<Cheri703> TOO MUCH ACTIVITY
<paultag> /quit openbox
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-22
<Cheri703> today is officially the day of "it worked 5 minutes ago, why the heck isn't it working now" >.<
<Cheri703> my flash drives were automounting earlier, now when I plug them in, nothing happens :/
<Cheri703> stupid storm, power went out a few times, reset my dang router again >.<
<Cheri703> saving settings now
<Cheri703> amish guy got arrested in indiana for sexting a 12 yr old girl.....weird
<canthus13> blargh.
<canthus13> freakin' power outages.
<Cheri703> blarghy blargh, mine has stayed on so far
<canthus13> Wasn't enough to crash my router, but Titan rebooted...
<Cheri703> yeah, good fun
 * Cheri703 is watching the new episode of hoarders
<Cheri703> it's very o.O
<canthus13> heh.  That's a freaky show...
 * canthus13 is out.. headed home.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> bye
 * skellat waves
<Cheri703> o/
<skellat> So who did I tick off this time with "TOO MUCH ACTIVITY"?
<skellat> The only thing happening at the forum is the colloquy between myself and canthus13 at the moment on the metapackage
<gillyman> hey cheri703
<Cheri703> hi
<gillyman> good newa
<gillyman> news
<gillyman> alli figurnnected out why she couldent co
<gillyman> connect to the internet
<Cheri703> why was that?
<gillyman> shes got a password on her wireless and she was typing the wrong password
<gillyman> lol
<Cheri703> ah, heh
<gillyman> i told her everything you told me to do
<gillyman> and she went to type her password in and i guess it told her that it was the wrong one
<gillyman> hehe
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> well, good that she can connect now!
<gillyman> i was kinda mad when she told me that, but i was more releaved that it wasent anything else
<Cheri703> yeah, sometimes stuff like that happens, you spend TONS of time troubleshooting, and it's something super simple
<gillyman> im going to put v-box with ubuntu in it for her tomorrw
<gillyman> tomorrow
<Cheri703> :)
<gillyman> for some reason v-box will not let me put 11.04 in, i was wanting to see if i liked it befor i upgraded
<Cheri703> you could just do the live boot
<gillyman> duh!!!!!1 i could i forgot to try that thanks
<Cheri703> sure :)
<gillyman> sorry ive have long day
<Cheri703> understandable
<gillyman>  you have a facebook????
<Cheri703> yeah?
<gillyman> i just got a new tattoo,in between that and trying to get alli computer my brain is spent
<gillyman> look me up
<gillyman> andrew mattone
<gillyman> i just posted it
<gillyman> my tatt
<gillyman> ubuntu hour is next week right
<gillyman> right????
<Cheri703> yes
<gillyman> ok
<Cheri703> I'm a "fan" of the ubuntu hour page, so you can find me on there if you want
<Cheri703> and you can become a fan of tech hero :)
<gillyman> i already am
<Cheri703> ah, ok :)
<gillyman> you saved my rear end more than opne
<gillyman> one
<gillyman> once
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> happy to help
<gillyman> i need you and cole to show me how to do the dual partitions and thing like that,ive always been computer stupid, and since cole showed me ubuntu and put it in my computer,ive been wanting to learn more
<Cheri703> sure, it's really not that hard, it's just about knowing how to start
<Cheri703> we can take a look at ubuntu hour
<gillyman> i need to become more self sufficient
<gillyman> ok kool
<gillyman> i would love to do allis computer myself
<gillyman> if she lets me put ubuntu in
<Cheri703> yeah, all you really need is a liveboot disk or usb
 * canthus13 yawns.
<gillyman> ya i know that i just need to how to do the partitions, cole showed me, but it dident stick in my brain
<gillyman> im going to try 11.04 out ill probably be back on here in a little bit
<gillyman> see you later cheri
<Cheri703> bye :)
<gillyman> byes
<jgould> would someone explain to me how someone uses windows?!?  I can't check the smart status of a disk ussing the OS>
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> that happened to me the other day
<paultag> so true
<paultag> fuck windows
<deejoe> srsly
<jgould> The Partition table on dad's laptop went belly up...  I don't really know the status of his drive.  I don't know if this thing is just going to go belly up...
<Cheri703> just live boot
<Cheri703> and use the tools in ubuntu
<jgould> That's how I had to salvage his files
<jgould> 9.04
<jgould> Now I have to find drivers for this computer....
<Cheri703> :/
<jgould> It's a Dell.  Won't take me too long
<jgould> only thing I don' tknow is the wireless...
<jgould> I would install Ubuntu, but dad would have a cow
<Unit193> Just add a Windows theme :P
<jgould> I can't beleive that I still have to install drivers one at a time in windows.  why can't mgrs create a program that looks at the hardware, and gets the drivers in one hit..
<Unit193> jgould: Is dd the only way to make a LiveUSB in MacOS?
<jgould> I *think* so.  I did it once using Disk Utility, but I can't tell you how I did it
<Unit193> We couldn't find a way (And it didn't list the USB after hitting c on boot)
<jgould> C won't give you a list
<jgould> You need to hold opt
<Unit193> C gave boot options
<Unit193> But I don't have a new mac
<jgould> C should have booted from a CD.  Option lists all bootable devices
 * Unit193 could be remembering wrong...
<Unit193> But either way, it didn't like it
<jgould> Thats the way it's been on every intel mac since 2006
<jgould> my brand new MBP won't boot off of a thumb drive
<Unit193> That be crap
<jgould> Unless I'm not creating it right, it can't see it
<jgould> fucking winodws
<jgould> it's pretty sad when I have to use a diffrent operating system to find out what hardware I'm dealing with...
 * skellat wanders off to continue system repairs
<jgould> I'm going to repair this system by throwing it through a window
<canthus13> Just open the window first.
<jgould> then I won't have to worry about drivers
<jgould> :D
<canthus13> Drivers? Like a 9 iron?
<Cheri703> my client's computer is progressing nicely, it's mostly done, just working on the chkdsk
<Cheri703> it took FOREVER to get around the stupid fake AV
<Cheri703> usually going to safe mode circumvents it, but not so much with this one
<canthus13> Heh. hope it doesn't come back... I had one that would pretend to be gone for a few days.. then it would come back.
<jgould> When I started this, the only thing that could tell me what the partition on teh drive was, was Ubuntu.  Windows called it an 'unknown partition'
<jgould> and for some reason, Natty won't boot on this machine...
<Cheri703> canthus13: this one should be fully gone, I went at it pretty hard...we'll see though
<Cheri703> jgould: partition find and mount is pretty awesome
<Cheri703> google that phrase
<Unit193> There are some great LiveCDs for virus scanning
 * Unit193 pulled a very long CAT5 today...
<jgould> Cheri703: I already wiped the drive and reinstalled.
<Cheri703> ah, ok, nvm
<Cheri703> Unit193: did you get that job?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Don't know yet
<Cheri703> ah, k
<Cheri703> good luck :)
<jgould> I'm going to need some more coffee...
<jgould> Why does windows have to be difficult?
<jgould> Also, for the record: IE sucks
<jgould> A blue screen while installing video drivers?!?!
<jgould> I'm beginning to suspect a problem...
<Unit193> "Because of the shorter development cycle, Mozilla called out relatively few new features in Firefox 5" Idiots...
<jgould> I heard that they were trying to get to FF 7 by the end of the year?
<Unit193> They are trying to get 4.6 by the end of the year...
<Unit193> Maybe FF5
<Unit193> Anyone else see this? http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2011-June/081607.html
<Unit193> I know it's old (see the next msg), but does it still work?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<dmcglone> morning thafreak
<thafreak> Mornin dmcglone
<dmcglone> what ya up to this fine morning?
<thafreak> more working with mediawiki
<thafreak> what about you?
<dmcglone> so far I've just been sitting here drinking coffee and reading the news.
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> that's how mornings should start
<dmcglone> absolutely :-)
<dmcglone> anybody use dropbox?
<thafreak> just got email from silicon mechanics advertising new servers...they got quad socket xeons now...geez
<thafreak> I sort of want to use dropbox....but I tend to avoid proprietary solutions...I tend to prefer to run my own
<dmcglone> http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=821
<dmcglone> I use Ubuntu One
<thafreak> quad, six core cpus, with hyper threading...geez...in 1U...pottentially 64 virtual cpu's for a virtualization server
<dmcglone> Cool :-)
<thafreak> yet another reason, if I did use it, I'd add an ecryption layer to it :)
<dmcglone> I think canthus13 uses dropbox. Wonder if he noticed this one?
<thafreak> i did successfully test using encfs on top of ubuntu one....it'd probably work for dropbox too
<thafreak> so even if some one did access my account, all they could get would be encrypted files
<dmcglone> true
<dmcglone> I don't store anything on U1, I just use it for temporary stuff. sorta like pastebin
<Cheri703> hola folks
<canthus13> Noticed what?
<thafreak> that your shoes are untied
<canthus13> thafreak: Probably... I'm not wearing them right now.
<thafreak> canthus13: as long as you have pants on, it's cool
<canthus13> Not for long... :)
<canthus13> pantsareoverrated.com
<canthus13> Wow. nice, fast fix on that dropbox issue.
<dmcglone> anyone know their car parts?
<canthus13> A bit.
<canthus13> what's up with firefox? We've barely gotten FF4.. now 5 is out.
<dmcglone> whats the name of the grease boot that is on the arm that connects the wheel to the vehicle?
<dmcglone> it's next to the ball joints
<canthus13> Hmm... Is it at the end of the CV joint?
<dmcglone> that might be it
<canthus13> CV shaft boot, probably.
<dmcglone> it connects to the roter and is threaded
<dmcglone> thats it
<dmcglone> CV shaft
<dmcglone> No
<dmcglone> thats not it
<canthus13> CV shaft isn't threaded... control arms are, though, I think.
<canthus13> CV shaft has teeth.
<dmcglone> looking at the picture the CV shaft holds the entire wheel on. the one I'm referring to seems to connect to the steering arm from the wheel assembly.
<canthus13> Control arm... not sure what the exact part is called, though.
<dmcglone> just looked up the control arm, not it either
 * canthus13 grabs his chilton manual.
<dmcglone> what I'm looking for is just a thin rod that connects directly in front of the ball joints, but only connects to the wheel assembly indipendently
<canthus13> Oh.  Sway bar/stabilizer.
<dmcglone> the sway bar looks close, but doesn't look like what I need, because the one I need has threads on it. Looks like it's adjustable so the wheels can be aligned
<canthus13> Hmm...
<canthus13> Dunno then...
<dmcglone> I'm googling steering parts, because I have a hunch it's part of the steering
<dmcglone> Ok It just may be the sway bar
<canthus13> There really isn't much else it could be.. the main components are the control arms, sway bar, and CV shafts.
<dmcglone> I'm watching a youtube video on how to install a sway bar, but haven't figured out if it's the part i'm looking for yet
<dmcglone> In the video I see the part i'm looking for, but not the part he's working on
<dmcglone> canthus looks like the tie rod
<dmcglone> tie rod end to be exact
<dmcglone> google is your friend :-)
<dmcglone> yup, thats it. and the piece it threads into is the adjusting sleeve
<dmcglone> I was going to go pick me up one but when I went out there to double check what the part looked like, I discovered my battery is dead for some odd reason :-/
<Cheri703> \o/ http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/06/22/from-sean-connery-to-steve-jobs-get-lost/
<thafreak> that is awesome
<thafreak> besides, he was probably too busy hitting his wife to do a commercial anyway :)
<thafreak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FgMLROTqJ0
<deejoe> Cheri703: thanks, I liked seeing that letter
<Cheri703> :)
<Unit193> Do we know who yort is?
<Cheri703> he's in cinci
<Unit193> This is great! http://bash.org/?258908
<Unit193> (I could figure that part out...)
<Cheri703> I wonder if that is real Unit193
<canthus13> Cheri703: Prlly someone who took note of his hostname and decided to screw with him.
<Cheri703> entirely possible
<canthus13> Sounds like something I'd do...
<Unit193> Either way, it's funny...
<Unit193> http://www.hockeyforum.com/hockeyforum-chit-chat/26488-good-ol-irc.html
<popman> hey
<popman> got a question
<popman> have a windows machine with a ata data card
<popman> it's not your typical ide stuff
<popman> I recently had problem with the computer when windows was isntalled but got corrupted to the extent it won't boot not will the windows cd reconize it as a windows copy
<Cheri703> ok
<popman> I'm wondering if their is a way to extract data off this drive possibly using a os to do ti that would reconize data on the drive
<Cheri703> live boot with ubuntu probably
<popman> I can't hook it up to a normal ide drive and I have no mobo's that supprot ata
<popman> serously?
<Cheri703> well, maybe
<Cheri703> I've done it where I could live boot and then access the drive
<popman> does ubuntu reconize things like hardrive or external deviced?
<popman> devices*
<Cheri703> also check this out http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<Cheri703> yeah
<popman> oo what's this I'm a noob >_>
<popman> I wish th hd wasn;'t ata though
<popman> it sucks
<Cheri703> popman: start with a live boot, either cd or usb, just see if it will acknowledge that that partition/hdd exists
<Cheri703> go from there
<popman> good idea
<popman> I'll do live cd
<popman> well the winblows cd doesn't reconzie my stuff as windows maybe I'll have betetr luck with this
<Cheri703> worth a shot
<Cheri703> text expansion is sweet!
<popman> oo
<popman> I'll stick the the live cd LOl i suck D:
<Cheri703> popman: where in ohio are you?
<popman> In Columbus
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<popman> yup yup :D
<popman> god can't ebleive winblows failed haha
<popman> actually I was messing with the winregistry trying to get rid of spyware
<Cheri703> can you just call it windows?
<popman> yes
<popman> :D
<Cheri703> you didn't back up the registry?
<Cheri703> (we try not to discriminate against other OSs in here, so calling it M$ or winblows or whatever else is derogatory and such) :)
<popman> it wouldn't of mattered though
<Cheri703> feel free to say it sucks if it does, just saying, as a general thing, better to call it by its name :)
<Cheri703> yeah? that bad?
<popman> I would of been upset with a linux os if crashed on me >_> but I totally understand :)
<BiosElement> Awesome! Apple continues their illegal attempt to trademark dictionary words, sends cease&desist to F/OSS Start-Up Amahi.
<Cheri703> yeah BiosElement, saw that...crazy
<Unit193> popman: Can you boot from an install desk? If you can, you may be able to do a repair install
<popman> well I figure if someone has a reason for calling it such he or she must atleast have sometype of dialogue. To me if they say winblows or macblow with no dialogue then that's annoying
<Unit193> Launchpad should do that to them? ;)
<popman> <Unit193>popman: Can you boot from an install desk? If you can, you may be able to do a repair install <-- nope can't boot gives me blue screen
<popman> it will load windows but once it actually loads to the desktop it blue screens me
<popman> I ran a win repair cd it doesn't reconioze the os as windows at all
<Unit193> I take it you already did the repair install? (You don't really need to copy my msg)
<popman> it doesn't know what it is
<popman> ah ok :D
<Unit193> Fun times! Do you know what gparted calls it?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Feel free to jump back in at any time :P
<popman> :)
<popman> it call it a unknown
<popman> if that's what you mean?
<Unit193> From a linuix LiveCD (Partition manager)
<Cheri703> I'm getting ready to go somewhere, I'll check back in here and there as I do so
<popman> ah ok let me do tht havn't do anything yet I'm a noob with that ?+?
<popman> >_>*
<popman> I'm gonig to setup the computer again
<Unit193> Might want to look at testdisk
<BiosElement> LOL  Cheri703 this is awesome
<BiosElement> http://www.amahi.org/ Refresh a few times and watch the link to the right of Features in the menu
<Cheri703> alright guys, I'm headed out. have a good afternoon
<popman> I think the hd is fine it's win that's messed up =P
<popman> more importantly something with the boot loader on it
<popman> idk =P
<popman> ok i'll do testdisk first
<popman> gotta write this irc chan down somewhere
<Unit193> popman: Check what filesystem gparted says it has!
<popman> on the live cd?
<Unit193> Yep! Ubuntu CD?
<popman> still buring it
<popman> burning*
<Unit193> Eh... Ubuntu 11.04?
<popman> yes
<popman> yup that worked
<popman> wow seems to be working
<popman> I'm going to do a reformate after that =P
<Unit193> testdisk somtimes can fix partition errors...
<Unit193> +sometimes
<popman> o
<popman> maybe I should run that?
<Unit193> It's not the most easy program to use, but it may help
<popman> ah ok
<Unit193> canthus13: Have you seen Conky Lunatico Rings?
<Oda> phew
<Oda> 111 degrees
 * Oda spontaneously combusts
<SkrappJaw> Cheri703: If you are around, wanna make 12bux an our doing mobile websites? All you need is basic HTML knowledge.
<SkrappJaw> or any other Mansfield area peeps.
<Unit193> SkrappJaw: I think she may be gone...
<SkrappJaw> sok.
<SkrappJaw> She'll pick it up later.
<Unit193> Yep :)
<SkrappJaw> Do you do HTML?
<Unit193> I've done some
<SkrappJaw> My sax player is a geek and is starting an "HTML Farm". Just need to write up basic mobile versions of websites.
<canthus13> Unit193: Never heard of it.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-23
<Cheri703> SkrappJaw: I know SUUUUUUUUUUUPER basic html, like...would have to look stuff up as I did it probably, it's been quite some time since I messed with it
<Unit193> He should msg EricR2427...
<canthus13> Oh.. I *have* seen lunatico rings.
<Unit193> skellat: How is your city today?
<skellat> Meh.  Too many crazy drivers proudly proclaiming themselves rednecks.
<canthus13> Heh.
<SkrappJaw> Cheri703: You still round?
<Cheri703> yup
<SkrappJaw> Im rusty on HTML also, but its all good. These pages dont require crazy scripts and the like
<Cheri703> hmm...is it "$12/hour for the amount of time it *should* take you" or "$12/hour for the amount of time it DOES take you"?
<Cheri703> o/ EricR2427
<EricR2427> Hey
<SkrappJaw> Bryce's HTML farm isnt up yet, but he said he has a couple things to work out. Its 12per hour. Its not like "turking"
<SkrappJaw> def not
<Unit193> EricR2427 > SkrappJaw
<Cheri703> kk, I'd be open to it
<Cheri703> I have so much stuff on my plate at the moment though, no guarantees
<Cheri703> jacob: at some point when you're available, I need to discuss the loco website with you
<SkrappJaw> Sok. I'll let you know more when he gets back with me.
<Cheri703> kk, cool
<EricR2427> SkrappJaw: Unit193 said you wanted to talk?
<SkrappJaw> bout???
<EricR2427> I have no idea.
<SkrappJaw> Unit193: What did i have to say to EricR2427?
<SkrappJaw> is that what the > means?
<Cheri703> the html stuff I think
<SkrappJaw> Do you know HTML EricR2427>
<SkrappJaw> ?
<EricR2427> Yea, pretty familiar with it
<SkrappJaw> Cool. The sax player in my band is starting an HTML farm. He needs about 10 guys to start. 12 dollars an hour making mobile web sites.
<SkrappJaw> He's also gonna give out iPod touch to each person for testing purposes.
<SkrappJaw> probably a first gen.
<SkrappJaw> EricR2427: As far as i know now, its pretty basic knowledge required. I think its just converting websites to a mobile format.
<Unit193> I'm here now... You got it though
<EricR2427> Never worked with mobile sites before, and what's an HTML farm?
<Cheri703> SkrappJaw: btw, I got a chance to look in that house next door, it's pretty decent, $550/month, mild cigarette smell (former tenant smoked, but not as bad as I expected)
<SkrappJaw> its just what he's calling the business.
<SkrappJaw> I dunno. thats like... half of our income.
<SkrappJaw> Cheri703.
<Cheri703> yeah, it's pricey :/ just figured I'd mention it
<Cheri703> pretty big though, 3 bedrooms, full basement, detached garage
<canthus13> 550? Bah. I'm paying 540 for ~950 square foot 2-bedroom.
 * Cheri703 pays 450 for 2 bedroom 800 sq ft with one car garage and big yard, right next door to this other one
 * canthus13 would pay the 10 bucks a month for 3 bedrooms.. :)
<Cheri703> move to mansfield!
<SkrappJaw> Ive been snooping. I may beable to get a place under 300 thats really decent.
<SkrappJaw> not including utils.
<SkrappJaw> We're in for storms again tonight.
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> The commute is a bit long...
<Cheri703> canthus13: but you would have other ubu-folk to hang out with
<canthus13> but I'd have no job... :/
<SkrappJaw> the html farm goes online tomorrow apparently.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<deejoe> moo
 * canthus13 yawns.
<Unit193> dmcglone , canthus13: Are there any "clean" Metallica songs?
<canthus13> Unit193: Sure... lots.  Metallica really isn't much about sex.  Check out Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets, or ...And Justice For All. In fact, there are a few instrumentals in those albums. (Call of Cthulu, Orion...)
<Unit193> Profanity?
<canthus13> Not really.. may have 'Hell' or 'Damn' somewhere.
<canthus13> They have a number of songs about war, and can be a little disturbing if you pay close attention.... but nothing obscene.  They seem pretty tame compared to the lyrics of other 80's hardcore metal bands.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-24
<BiosElement> Ahaha
<BiosElement> Verizion sucks
<BiosElement> $10 bucks for 75MB
<BiosElement> You've gotta be kidding me.
<BiosElement> Oh Oh, and even if you buy a more expensive plan, it's 10 bucks a gig overage
<Cheri703> yeah BiosElement, that's why I heart sprint, unlimited data ftw
 * jgould frowns
<jgould> Hmm... Google Latitude is acting funny.  It's telling me that a friend is in Columbus, At the Treminal, but her partner, who is in the same truck is near Toledo
<jgould> Any one know why I can boot 9.04 on this lappy, but not anything newer?
<Cheri703> jgould: hardware?
<Cheri703> also, latitude was always weird
<Cheri703> jgould: I had an old server that would boot 10.04, but after install, wouldn't acknowledge its existence, but I installed 6.06, then upgraded each lts til 10.04 and it booted and ran 10.04 happily
<Cheri703> something about the hardware wouldn't take the newer install methods properly
<jgould> This has been the first time where I couldn't get the system to boot uing a disk.  I've booted but had the drivers for the hardware not be there...
<jgould> I'm starting at 9.04 and working my way up until I get to something that will give me SMART status on the primary disk
<Cheri703> couldn't you just put the disk in another machine?
<Cheri703> as a slave or whatever/
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> wouldn't that be faster/easier?
<jgould> I don't have the equipment.  It's a PATA drive and I had an enclousre at one point... (This is a laptop)
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<jgould> Dad sent me a text message today: "Is the Dell in hospice?"
<Cheri703> if you can wait til tomorrow, you could hit microcenter and get this: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0285941
<Cheri703> I have one, they're wonderful
<Cheri703> and cheap
<jgould> Right now it would need to be free cheap
<Cheri703> well, I guess if installing and installing and installing is preferable to $13, then go for it :) I've had projects like that, where I have the time, but not the money
<jgould> I'm about to install this laptop out the window...
<Cheri703> hehe
<jgould> Only peice of hardware this thing doesn't see is the wireless card.  But it's a Broadcom 4306... I think htat's in teh STA
<canthus13> jgould: 4306?
<canthus13> That's a crappy card. STA doesn't support it, and the bcm driver doesn't do it very well. :/
<canthus13> My kid's laptop has that chipset.. It's great for cracking wep, but it can't maintain a connection for 5 minutes without freezing.
<jgould> I thought you said it was a creepy card
 * jgould blinks
<jgould> SMART is not available.  What the hell does that mean?
<jgould> Does that mean that the drive is damaged or does taht mean thatt the SMART sensor (or what ever) can't be read by the tools in 9.10?
 * jgould waits on an upgrade to 10.04
<canthus13> jgould: It probably means that smart isn't available for the drive... or BIOS doesn't have it enabled... or it's not enabled on the drive itself.
<jgould> hmm...  Stupid comptuers
<canthus13> Maybe computers just hate you like they do my wife...
<jgould> That could be, canthus13, that could be
<Unit193> Doesn't like my sister...
<dmcglone> Morning all
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> blarghy blargh
<canthus13> :)
 * Cheri703 is relaxing today, have had a busy week
<Cheri703> then later going to pick up the car from my friend and we are getting haircuts tonight
 * canthus13 snickers.  http://www.lolbrary.com/new/3806/they-told-me-it-was-bath-time/
<canthus13> Car?
<Cheri703> some friends of ours let us use their car sometimes
<Cheri703> we've actually not borrowed it for a while, but the place we need to go is outside of our usual areas
<canthus13> Oh. Cool. :)
<canthus13> Hah. I just got complimented on my american accent... THe woman couldn't believe I"m in mumbai. :)
<Unit193> Haha! Nice....
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-25
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<oda> *cough*
<dmcglone1> *yawn*
<Unit193> jgould: http://pete.com/view/pc-vs-mac :D
<Unit193> And howdy dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> hello Unit193
<canthus13> Unit193: It's not *quite* that bad... but yeah. replacement parts are crazy expensive.
<Cheri703> hola folks
<canthus13> Hello...
<Unit193> Howja!
<Cheri703> sorry, got distracted :)
 * Cheri703 got first haircut in almost a year
<Unit193> [22:49:28] Cheri_34 (~quassel@ip174-79-4-13.mc.at.cox.net) has quit (Client Quit)
<Unit193> You gotta stay longer than a few seconds ;)
<Cheri703> that wasn't me...
<Unit193> I know hence the > ;)
<Cheri703> mmmhm
 * Cheri703 is chilly
<canthus13> I'm lurvin' the cool weather...
<Cheri703> it's good when I'm out running errands, as I'm not super sweaty, but at night when I'm sitting on the couch, it's cold
 * Cheri703 wants something to munch on
 * Cheri703 is in the old familiar state of "tired but not sleepy" >.<
<BiosElement> Hah, Nice Cheri703
<BiosElement> Reminds me, Sony topped their idiocy. Turns out they fired security folks like, two weeks before they got trashed :P
<Cheri703> ridiculous
<Cheri703> how are you BiosElement? long time no chat
<BiosElement> Hah pretty good, long time no-watching IRC for me :P
<Cheri703> understandable :)
<BiosElement> Been busy?
<Cheri703> actually yeah, this was an insane week for me
<Cheri703> and some of it was even PAID busy ;)
<BiosElement> Lucky ^_^
<BiosElement> Re-Watching an episode of Whale Wars now _^
<Cheri703> heh, I'm working through the UK episodes of Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares
<BiosElement> How exciting ^_^
<Cheri703> oh yeah
<Cheri703> I'm also pondering a reason for my knees being dumb
<BiosElement> Bleh sucks >.>
<Cheri703> yeah, it's weird
<BiosElement> Bleh, I'm not going to sleep much >.>
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm doubting I will either. someone might be stopping by between 9 and 10am...
<BiosElement> Someone needs to tell Discovery that a 30sec ad for EVERY 2min video will quickly make me ignore whatever I went to see. >.>
<Cheri703> alright, going to attempt sleep. have a good night
<BiosElement> Night
<Unit193> And now I will need to get up at 7:39am
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-26
<Cheri703> rawr rawr
<Unit193> You're a tiger!
<Cheri703> indeed
<Unit193> ...or a kitty
<Unit193> http://xkcd.com/231/
<Cheri703> that graph applies to dogs too...
<Cheri703> I'm bored
<Unit193> I'm clean
<Unit193> And I'm starting to love openbox
<canthus13> blargh.
<canthus13> Stupid natty freaking out on  video. :/
<canthus13> I immediately lose video on boot with both nvidia and ATI cards. :(
<canthus13> Haha... FINALLY got a grub menu. :/
<canthus13> Boots in recovery mode...
<canthus13> ...to a point. :(
<canthus13> Ah. into recovery mode... now, how the heck to fix this... :/
<canthus13> yay... fixed insane grub defaults.
<canthus13> ....or not.
<canthus13> there it goes again, :(
<Unit193> canthus13: What's your blog address again? I can't seem to find it...
<canthus13> http://www.canthus13.com:8000/wordpress/
<Unit193> Thanks... I hit the :8080
<canthus13> cool.
 * canthus13 will be adjusting it to 80 soon...
 * Unit193 was going to look at your conky config again (guessing it's not current)
<canthus13> installing the base system again....
<canthus13> It's reasonably current, actually.
<canthus13> Mebbe if I can get decent drivers installed it'll boot correctly...
<Unit193> I am still liking my setup (It could be better though)
<canthus13> I tinker with mine.... but that setup is basically the same as what I'm doing right now.
<canthus13> yay.  it booted.
<canthus13> Whew. Now to install a vnc server on that machine so I can mess with it from the comfort of my living room.
<dmcglone> Morning
<canthus13> dmcglone: yeah? so?
<Cheri703> o/
<dmcglone> You know what I meant... :-)
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> someone come and make me lunch
<canthus13> Cheri703: I'm at work... sorry.
<Cheri703> psh
<Cheri703> no excuse
<canthus13> Heh.
<Unit193> I'm not a good cook
 * canthus13 is. :)
<Unit193> Good afternoon!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-18
<Cheri703> brain y u no tired?! >.<
<Cheri703> pretty sure I'm still going to be awake when my husband gets up for work
<Cheri703> yep, he's getting ready for work
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-19
<jandrusk> Can Unity be ported/installed on non-Ubuntu systems?
<Unit193> It's been in AUR for a while.
<jandrusk> Any others?
<paultag> It's just a compiz plugin
<paultag> (mind = blown)
<jandrusk> So I think if Unity was a programming language it would be like Visual Basic.
<andygraybeal> hahah jandrusk :)  that is mean
<jandrusk> lol
<jandrusk> No, mean would be if I equated it to QBasic.
<andygraybeal> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-20
<thafreak> you all see this: http://www.idolian.com/OnlineCatalog/IdolPad_Plus-details.aspx
<thafreak> $98 7" android tablet
<thafreak> running ice cream sandwich, with full access to google play app store
<thafreak> 1ghz cpu, 512mb of ram and a capacitive touch screen
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Hello.
<MaskedDriver> Hello
<yano> Hello
<andygraybeal_> hello
<thafreak> allo allo
<canthus13> Hello.
<andygraybeal_> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-21
<thafreak> Wow, 11 days and the newest server I own will have uptime of a year...
<thafreak> explains the itch to go buy new hardware...haven't done it in a year :)
<thafreak> <rant>
<thafreak> So, there's this student...who's going to be a sophmore or is a sophmore
<thafreak> and is supposedly a computer science major
<thafreak> but "html" is the extent of her "programming" knowledge...
<thafreak> WTF!?!?!
<thafreak> </rant>
<thafreak> What's wrong with kids these days...
<thafreak> I was programming in elementary/middle school...nothing crazy, but still
<thafreak> If you're not the type of person who at the very least, TRIES to learn some programming in k-12, why the HELL are you going into CS?!?!?!
<thafreak> that's like some one who's going into electrical engineering, but never took anything electrical appart before being in college
<thafreak> ok, so apparatnly I put the </rant> way too early
<Unit193> I'm not exactly into programming, only tinker a tiny bit in C, python, ruby, or whatever else it's written in, but I didn't plan on being in programming. :)
<thafreak> are you a CS major in college?
<Unit193> Nope.
<thafreak> then you're not the problem :)
<thafreak> you're in HS aren't you?
<Unit193> I'm going into a computer related dept (IS, IT, whatever you like to call it), but not programming.
<thafreak> Why can't all people going into college be like you
<thafreak> plus you're in an IRC chatroom
<thafreak> you're ahead of the curve
<thafreak> probably 9/10 incoming CS freshman would give you a blank stare if you asked them what IRC was
<Unit193> Heh, got a blank look when I told someone they'd have to have a HDMI port on their laptop.
<Unit193> And yeah, that's just bad.
<jandrusk> Wow
<jandrusk> Kids these days.
<Unit193> Cheri703: You don't happen to be around do you?
<thafreak> I can understand senior citizens not knowing what an hdmi port is, but I get frustrated when my wife forgets...she should know that, anyone under 60 should
<thafreak> unless they don't own a tv
<Cheri703> for a little while longer
<Unit193> Ah, then maybe not.  Major computer issues, and was wondering if you had hints, but don't want to tie you up.
<Cheri703> I have about 10 minutes
<Unit193> Basically, windows partition went missing after a bad stint with a partitiontool+bootrec (latter really killed it), so I'm trying to hunt it down with testddisk.
<Unit193> -d
<Cheri703> ew, good luck!
<Cheri703> I used "partition find and mount" in the past with some success, iirc it is for windows
<Unit193> Heh, thanks, I'll really need it.
<Unit193> Yep, but can't boot windows since that's the lost partition. :P
<Cheri703> any other computer?
<Unit193> No, not windows.
<Cheri703> alright, off to work. good luck
<Unit193> Don't kill people!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-22
<canthus13> Unit193: Umm.. it's late, but have you tried supergrub?
<Unit193> While back, but that's not the issue, testdisk did some good, but I'll have to go another round with it. :/
<Unit193> Thanks though.
 * canthus13 nods.
<Unit193> skellat: Howdy.
<skellat> Unit193: Howdy.
<skellat> Unit193: How goes it?
<Unit193> Getting closer to a fix, you?
<Unit193> Also, you did notice Burning Circle getting into the UWN?
<skellat> When did we get in?
<paultag> :D
<skellat> Unless UWN stands for something else...not this week...
<Unit193> Ubuntu Weekly News, it's under the podcast section (of next week at least)
<paultag> I think he knows :)
<paultag> just being funny
<paultag> man you've lost your sense of humor Unit193
<skellat> I hadn't looked at next week's yet...
<skellat> And now I have
<Unit193> paultag: Different sense, and been up way too long. :P
<paultag> bah
<skellat> I don't normally have big policy ramblings that intersect with sci/tech but with the lovely spectrum debate something had to be said.
<Unit193> (Things started breaking up last night around 2, was trying to fix some things, including a fan failure. :/ )
<skellat> So, Unit193, how did your computer die?
<Unit193> Still trying to get it back, and a couple things went wrong. :P
<skellat> What went wrong?
<Unit193> Fan, grub, partition table, and generally windows failing.
<skellat> We've got only one Windows box left at home that works.  Everything else is on either Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<Unit193> Hah, same exact here.
<Unit193> So I'm wondering, what's your need of apt-offline?
<skellat> Craptastic broadband.  It is nice to have on the base disc if I set a machine up for anybody.  Please remember that there are points of Ashtabula County that only got dial tone in the 1970s and others that can't get past 28.8k on dialup...
 * canthus13 is considering setting up an apt proxy.  
<canthus13> 8 machines running debian or ubuntu makes it make sense.
<Unit193> Wow, quite. (To both)
<skellat> Now that I figured out how to reset ubuntu-defaults-image to spit out Xubuntu images instead...that plus the metapackage here let me ensure I have tools I need in a live environment: https://launchpad.net/~skellat/+archive/elptools
<skellat> The description on erielooking-settings does have the disclaimer that while it pulls in what we find useful at Erie Looking Productions...it might not do so for others...
<Unit193> Yeah, metapackage is a good way to go, I'm just doing a wget -qO- |sh deal, not as good but works.
<Unit193> Tagger has one as well, but different description. :P
<skellat> Once I taught myself some rudimentary packaging...it isn't bad at all.  ubuntu-defaults-builder makes it easy to get started.
<skellat> SEE ALSO: https://code.launchpad.net/~skellat/elpreconfig/trunk
<Unit193> Wooohoo! I got it! Fully working no less, boots and everything!  Chances of that were rather slim too. :D
<Unit193> I should just figure that out, make myself a ppa rather than pushing stuff to bzr and then recompiling everywhere. :P
<skellat> Unit193: Reading documentation on Launchpad and banging on things is how I got as far as I did.
<skellat> And if I forgot to mention it, I will say that Burning Circle via e-mail ends as soon as my Google account gets nuked as nuking that wipes out anything I had on FeedBurner too
<skellat> This makes me glad I'm off Twitter and am sticking with Identica: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/21/twitter_outage_fail_whale/
 * skellat has to run away to deal with overheating issues elsewhere at home.  Goodnight y'all...
<thafreak> So...anyone have any input on purchasing an ssd?
<thafreak> seems all of the ones I look at have atleast some % of people on newegg saying they suck
<thafreak> but all hard drives i've ever looked at have that
<thafreak> i trust the oppinion of people in #ubuntu-us-oh way more than the r-tards on newegg
<MaskedDriver> anybody here speak fluent or at least very good german?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: Ich kann ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen
<paultag> Ich hatte ein paar jare als Deutchland studiert (god, I can't spell anymore)
<paultag> als ich in Deutschland war, I guess
<paultag> A bit rusty
<yano> Ich spreche ein bisschen Deutsch.
<paultag> toll :)
<yano> ah, paultag beat me to it
<paultag> yano: naja, alles gut
<yano> :-)
<paultag> ich arbetet jezt :)
<yano> took a 101 class in uni and have read a few books, and slowly participating in duolingo
<paultag> erm, ich arbeite jetzt, I guess
<MaskedDriver> nevermind, my buddy from deutschland  came through
<paultag> god, I'm not super great anymore
<MaskedDriver> needed a quick translation
<MaskedDriver> danke
<yano> ##deutsch exists, if anyone cares
<paultag> my german sucks too much to idle there
<MaskedDriver> lol
<yano> i've been idling there since i've been interested in deutsch, occasionally i'll glance at the buffer and read what's going on
<yano> i idle in lots of channels
<thafreak> hmm, just saw a spam ticket in some one's trac for web hosting...must be a quality hosting provider
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-23
<andygraybeal_> i don't care what anyone says, i love the post-installation guides that recommend the awesomest way to configure your system!!!!!
<andygraybeal_> seems like people are tired of these guides.  but i don't care.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-17
<Unit193> Pretty sure we don't need UTC since we're all in the same state...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Business Meeting on 2013-06-18 at 1930 Eastern in this channel | Meeting agenda with link to slides: http://tx0.org/62f
<Derath-Srvr> .
<Unit193> Howdy, Derath-Srvr.
<Derath-Srvr> Sup
<Unit193> Humidity. :/   You?
<Derath-Srvr> Not much here...
<paultag> Howdy
<Unit193> So much for sleep.
<paultag> Unit193: I'm not in the same state anymore :(
<paultag> Unit193: also, see Indiana
<yano> :o
<paultag> I am, however, in the same timezone
<yano> then shouldn't you be in #ubuntu-us-in? :-P
<paultag> I'm in MA
<yano> i find the time zone thing more shocking
<yano> oh, nvm
<paultag> I was just talking about Indiana's Timezones
<paultag> they have 5
<dzho> it isn't even funny
<paultag> America/Indiana/Indianapolis America/Indiana/Winamac America/Indiana/Petersburg America/Indiana/Vincennes America/Indiana/Marengo America/Indiana/Vevay America/Indiana/Knox America/Indiana/Tell_City
<paultag> Sorry, more than 5
<paultag> 8
<dzho> http://www.metafilter.com/75222/Time-zones
<paultag> there are also states that split over a timezone
<paultag> a bunch, in fact
<dzho> http://www.mp3lyrics.org/n/negativland/time-zones/
<dzho> That's ridiculous
<paultag> there are more in Indiana if you count other timezones
<paultag> some are on Chicago time
<dzho> so, here's the thing
<dzho> for a long time, the northwesternmost and southwesternmost counties were on Central Time.
<dzho> and they would switch for DST
<dzho> but the bulk of the state wouldn't switch
<dzho> more recently, I think they all decided to get on the DST bandwagon, and go with Central
<paultag> well
<paultag> sorta
<dzho> so, you've got your before and after for 3 different areas of the state
<paultag> the time at which they change to DST is what gives it all the timezones
<paultag> since the US mandates they must be whole hours in the range of EST → PST or alaskan or whatever
<paultag> so no 1:30
<dzho> it has it's own WP article, heh
<paultag> Hahaha
<paultag> not shocking
<paultag> it's a massive mess
<paultag> I had to learn about it for OpenStates
<paultag> since i wrote the events subsystem
<dzho> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_Indiana
<dzho> I used to move back and forth between the red and the yellow zones
<dzho> so, when I'd call back and forth between the two it was always a mess trying to figure out if it was too later or too early or whatever.
<dzho> for business it's not so bad, you just try to call in the middle of the day, but this was usually personal cars, so after work, before bedtime, avoiding suppertime, etc.
<dzho> s/personal cars/personal calls/
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> yowza
<dzho> with sms I'm sure it's all much easier now.
<dzho> also, looks like I got it backwards.
<dzho> bulk of the state went with Eastern time, not Central.
<dzho> and the southeast is still Central
<paultag> Ohio should go central and fuck up Indiana
<dzho> this is like Gregorian vs Julian time:  even though they've switched, now, for historical stuff you still need to know the vagaries of this to know what time a particular thing happened in the past.
<dzho> can you imagine Cleveland, in the far east of the state, on the same time zone as Iowa?
<paultag> clearly no :)
<dzho> it's like Rutgers joining the Big Ten--it's just unnatural!
<paultag> :D
<paultag> dzho: but yeah, historical calendars are so bad
<paultag> leap months
<paultag> missing years
<dzho> even leap years now are funny--exceptions to exceptions to exceptions
<paultag> aye!
<dzho> 2000 was a case in point, iirc
<dzho> ended on a 4, so it was.  except it was divisible by 100, so it wasn't, except it was divisible by 1000 so it was.  or something like that
<dzho> s/ended on/divisible by/
 * paultag giggles
<skellat> dzho: Cleveland is the "far east" of the state?  I think Ashtabula let alone Mentor or Painesville is even further east than them.
 * dzho rolls eyes
<Unit193> He wasn't thinking at the very very tiny edge...
<dzho> ... especially since Greater Cleveland extends into Lake County, which leaves us one county away from the border, anyway.
<dzho> and, you know, we're talking about a counterfactual and using this merely as an illustrative example.
<dzho> maybe there's a more northeasternmost major Ohio city with which paultag is familiar that I've somehow missed because of a rift in spacetime.
<paultag> I do really miss Cleveland.
<Unit193> Suuuure, blame the rift...
<paultag> It's one of the better things about the USA.
<dzho> what in particular do you miss, paultag?
 * dzho has only passing experience of Cleveland
<paultag> dzho: There's a world-class orchestra with the most ornate hall, an iron chef with his flagship restaurant, the rock and roll hall of fame and an outstanding music scene
<paultag> cost of living is low, the most amazing woods around the watershed
<paultag> the people are so genuine
<paultag> and melt
<paultag> sweet jesus melt
<dzho> melt?
<paultag> dzho: http://meltbarandgrilled.com/
<dzho> food.  now we're talking
<dzho> oh, look, four locations
<paultag> whoh wtf
<paultag> wait, what?!
<paultag> holy shit
<paultag> independence and mentor
<paultag> (mennor)
<paultag> the west side melt is my jam
<Unit193> jenni: You decided to come back.
<jenni> Unit193: I have gone back to school.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-18
<skellat> Oh, so this is why I hear thunder outside: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwacapget.php?x=OH124F06561D20.SpecialWeatherStatement.124F06564368OH.CLESPSCLE.08b6147807fe44ca146b16bf0f5be28e
<jenni> http://j.mp/ZZ6Cj2
<skellat> jenni: Is that the best you can do?
<jenni> skellat: Yes.
<skellat> For Tuesday night: http://www.slideshare.net/alpacaherder/ohio-lo-co-june-2013-business-meeting
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio June 2013 Business Meeting ] - http://j.mp/ZZ7nsy
<thafreak> annnnnnd I'm back
<thafreak> so after ripping up carpet and moving my "office", I fell ill for a day or two...
<thafreak> that was probably the shittiest week ever
<thafreak> oops ....sorry for the language :)
<jrgifford> Unit193: thafreak emacs mail is better. ;)
<paultag> http://deb.io/ ← until I can find a better use for it
<jenni> [ Ceci n'est pas une -EPIPE ] - http://deb.io
<paultag> Oh shit, name of title is bad
<paultag> there.
<thafreak> emacs...
<thafreak> is there a vi mail?
<thafreak> or vim mail actually
<paultag> mutt
<skellat> Oh, goodie: http://starbeacon.com/local/x493353841/Counterfeit-money-being-passed-in-county
<jenni> [ Counterfeit money being passed in county » Local News » The Star Beacon; Ashtabula, Ohio ] - http://j.mp/17jpSx9
<skellat> Hmm: http://xkcd.com/919/
<jenni> [ xkcd: Tween Bromance ] - http://j.mp/1bSTiyQ
<drkokandy> I remember a day when Slideshare didn't require you to share your Facebook or LinkedIn information to download a presentation
<skellat> drkokandy: It shouldn't require that
<skellat> drkokandy: Do you have a valid address on LP?  I'll e-mail it to ya really quick if you wish.
<drkokandy> It does. I can either log in with Facebook, log in with LinkedIn, or sign in with an existing account. if you go to register a new account, I have only 2 options - connect with Facebook or connect with LinkedIn
<drkokandy> I might?
<skellat> What's your LP username?
<skellat> LP: Launchpad
<drkokandy> yes, it is confirmed
<drkokandy> drkokandy, same as here
<skellat> Cool
<skellat> Subject line should say "Slides for tonight" and the attachment is named Business.pdf
<drkokandy> thanks, I have it
<skellat> I've got my copy printed out sitting next to me
 * skellat notes the final puzzle is up on Wheel of Fortune
<SonikkuAmerica> What's the category?
<skellat> No, final contestant.  She missed it.  Puzzle was "Make A Vow" and she lost out on winning $35k
<SonikkuAmerica> Dang.
<skellat> Okay, I call the clock as 7:30 PM
<skellat> Are we ready for tonight's meeting?
 * drkokandy is present and ready
<skellat> Raise your hand if you are attending tonight's meeting
<skellat> o/
<drkokandy> o/
<skellat> Alrighty.  Since there is no set requirement for quorum in Ubuntu Ohio we can begin and people can join in as they find they are able.
<skellat> Good evening friends and welcome to the June 2013 business meeting for Ubuntu Ohio.
<skellat> It will be very handy to have the slide deck either open or printed out so you can follow along in tonight's proceedings.  You can reach the slides on slideshare at http://www.slideshare.net/alpacaherder/ohio-lo-co-june-2013-business-meeting
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio June 2013 Business Meeting ] - http://j.mp/ZZ7nsy
<skellat> Jono Bacon, the Ubuntu Community Manager, was invited to tonight's proceedings but had to pass on the invitation.  I note from the outset that I am adding an item under "Any Other Business" relative to the story today in Ars Technica concerning the new Carrier Advisory Group for Ubuntu Phone.  SEE: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/ubuntu-phone-os-has-eight-carriers-signed-on-to-boost-development/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu phone OS has eight carriers signed on to boost development | Ars Technica ] - http://j.mp/14IJAyw
<skellat> Other items may be raised during "Any Other Business"
<skellat> As we note from the second slide, not everything is covered in the slides and channel has to be watched too
<skellat> For example, the Carrier Advisory Group matter only came up this morning.
<skellat> Okay, we're moving to Item #1 -- Appointment of Deputy
<skellat> As noted in the slide, I cannot sign the contract for the table for Ohio Linux Fest 2013
<skellat> Simply put I am coming up on the one year anniversary of starting unemployment
<skellat> The Ohio Department of Job and Family Services is taking an active hand now directing me to apply for jobs
<skellat> Since I'm not exactly sure where I'll be in September...I'd feel more comfortable having somebody else sign the contract in my stead
<skellat> Unless drkokandy wants to take this up, this may need to be bound over to the mailing list for further consideration
<skellat> What discussion do we have for this?
<drkokandy> I think it would be good to take this to the mailing list, because I'm not sure whether I'll be available for Ohio Linux Fest either, and I would prefer to look at the contract before anything
<skellat> Yeah
<drkokandy> is that something that can be shared with the group?
<skellat> The call can be.  The mailing list doesn't accept attachments.  I could throw it in my Ubuntu One storage space, though.
<skellat> Okay, the matter will be bound over to the mailing list for further action that may or may not occur
<drkokandy> then that should work :-) I'm hoping to be at Ohio Linux Fest, but before that I'd want to know what I'm agreeing to
<paultag> OLF!
<skellat> drkokandy: It works.  I've got the contract text here.  I'll throw it in my U1 space tonight and send an e-mail later.
<skellat> Just got an e-mail from John Sullivan at FSF saying I wasn't selected for a position I applied for there...but I have had stuff like that happening for over 40 weeks now.
<skellat> Okay, moving on to Item #2 -- Further Explanation of Membership Shepherding Program
<skellat> The slides say a bit about this.
<skellat> In major part, Ohio has some fairly active members
<skellat> After all, jrgifford undertakes leadership with AskUbuntu
<skellat> Unit193 does great work helping with the work of IRC
<skellat> jacob works on things for forums
<skellat> The key thing we need to have is for that to grow
<skellat> If we were able to hit 10+ Ubuntu Members, I would feel very comfortable then calling for elections for a new Council to replace me
<paultag> have we ever hit 10+ Ubuntu members?
<skellat> No
<skellat> Not according to the script Unit193 made for me
<Unit193> I didn't exactly make it.
<skellat> Unit193: The one you sent me
<Unit193> I know which one. :P
<skellat> Right now, in terms of number of Ubuntu Members, we're on par with Michigan while most neighboring states have lower numbers or have none.
<paultag> Ohio was one of the most Ubuntu member packed for a long time.
<Unit193> So in fairly good standing.
<paultag> Might have been #1 in the US for a while.
<skellat> paultag: US-wide the score is a little over 150
<paultag> So, not #1
<skellat> No, that's the total number of Ubuntu Members who also are members of US Teams project
<skellat> Planet-wide, Ubuntu Members holds at 769 members
<skellat> The recently announced membership certificate is a new facet to the matter where Mark Shuttleworth will be signing and sending out certificates to new members.
<jrgifford> skellat: indeed, I do.
<skellat> For us in terms of members, we still hold at 6 with the biggest concentration on an arc running from Mansfield to Cleveland to Ashtabula.
<jrgifford> Interesting on the arc
<skellat> Yeah
<paultag> sounds like that just matches population roughly
<paultag> cbus has one, right?
<paultag> (and chase left the state, right?)
<skellat> Columbus has jacob
<skellat> Chase is gone
<paultag> and gilbert ?
<paultag> Oh, he's not an Ubuntu'er.
<paultag> Wat.
<skellat> Exactly
<skellat> If there is anybody you know who you would like to help move along to Membership, in any of its various forms, speak up and encourage them
<skellat> Membership shows continuing participation within Ubuntu
<Unit193> (In theory)
<skellat> Unit193: Indeed
<skellat> For boosting activity, it is one road we can try to go down
<skellat> There were a few discussions at the last vUDS about boosting participation...this is the only idea out there and I'm the one trying it out
 * skellat can be blamed for making the proposal in the first place
<skellat> This is mostly an advisory portion to keep in mind
<skellat> Encourage others to get involved
<skellat> Encouragement is hard to do
<skellat> But we gotta try
<skellat> Is there any further discussion for Item #2?
<jrgifford> skellat: hence why I'm recommending those who installed Ubuntu at our lug meeting join the loco
<skellat> \o/
<Unit193> jrgifford: How's the LUG going?
<jrgifford> Unit193: it's OK. I need to push it more, need another presenter than myself
<skellat> jrgifford: If these gas prices come down a little I may be able to sneak down to Cuyahoga County in a couple weeks
<jrgifford> skellat: let me know, I'll be around. :)
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Anything else for Item #2?
<skellat> Okay, moving on to Item #3
<skellat> Communications
<jrgifford> Anyway, my apologies for being late and slow, I've had a busy day in general.
<jrgifford> Yay! Communicating!
<skellat> jrgifford: It is okay
<skellat> We've got a little under half of the LoCo actually receiving mailing list posts
<skellat> The forum is pretty much dead
<skellat> The test discourse instance isn't approaching production status yet
<jrgifford> So, the thought is the mailing list is silent, and other than like, 4-5 of us + paultag, nobody on irc.
<jenni> oh baby
<jrgifford> skellat: but I know jcastro, he's pushing it.
<skellat> This is the most I've seen idling in IRC for a while
<jrgifford> Nathan Osman is also pushing forward in the discourse stuff, as is marcoceppi. They'll have it running soon. :)
<skellat> Yeah
<jrgifford> In some respects, shoving it down people's throats. ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-19
 * paultag o.O
<skellat> The thing to ponder as we continue June is reaching out to others who may be out of reach or who we might not have heard from recently such as jandrusk
<skellat> Folks who have cut all electronic communications ties should still be made welcome and should be encouraged to re-engage
<skellat> Though I do seem to trigger plenty of deactivations every time I send a "Contact Team" e-mail :-\
<Unit193> Yeah, that one is a bit more annoying than something on the mailing list.
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> Somehow we have 420+ members and that's the only way to reach all of them
<skellat> From my end in Ashtabula all I can do is cajole, suggest, prod, and ask to welcome others around the state and ask why they've disengaged
<skellat> I'm not prepared to go as far as Jono Bacon and post my cell phone number openly for people to call to talk to
<skellat> But
<skellat> I am fairly reachable
<skellat> And if you need second-tier/back-end help reaching out to others I'll do what I can
<skellat> Do we have any other discussion for Item #3
<skellat> ?
<skellat> Nothing being heard, we move on to Item #4 -- Any Other Business where we start off with that phone call I had with Jono Bacon earlier today
<skellat> Jono and I talked about the Ars Technica article I linked at the beginning of the meeting where the Carrier Advisory Group was announced for the Ubuntu Phone project
<skellat> Some folks noted on Google Plus that US carriers were conspicuously absent
<skellat> For the time being, nothing is blocking them from joining if they choose on their own initiative
<skellat> At this stage in the development of Ubuntu Phone, it looks like what will be ready by October will class more as a "Feature Phone" instead of a "Smartphone" in terms of what will ship.  This is akin to having something ship with Symbian S40 instead of iOS.
<skellat> The approach being taken is to pursue "emerging markets" in lieu of trying to start in the United States.
<skellat> From a business perspective, it makes far more sense to pursue markets other than the United States and Canada first.
<skellat> Essentially, based upon my experience selling wireless devices, it should be remembered that nobody else on this planet we share sells cell phones the way we do in the United States and Canada
<skellat> The way we do it is a distinctly minority business model compared to the planet at-large.  Heck, GSM is the dominant global standard while CDMA is something peculiar to the US & Canada as well as 31 smaller jurisdictions.
<skellat> So, at the macro level...the time has not come yet for us to see consumer-level roll out of Ubuntu Phone in the US
<skellat> It is coming
<skellat> But it isn't our time yet
<skellat> Okay, that sums up my discussion with Jono.  What do you all think?
<skellat> Going once...
<drkokandy> not surprising that it's not coming to the US first
<jrgifford> skellat: unrelated note going back to the previous item: if you want a SIP line that acts like a phone, I can get you one easily enough.
<skellat> jrgifford: Not yet
<jrgifford> skellat: its like, $5/month. Just let me know. :)
<skellat> As I said to Mr. Bacon when we talked earlier, I'm willing to wait to pay for a phone.  If a GSM version is ready for the US market I may just bypass a subsidy contract and try to buy one outright.
<skellat> Okay.  Is there any other discussion on the Ubuntu Phone item?  Is there any other business to come before the meeting tonight?
<Unit193> I'm not interested in it at all, I don't have an electric slave driver right now, but Android or Mozilla look more interesting right now anyway.
<jrgifford> I've played with the phone preview on my nexus 7.
<jrgifford> Haven't tried on the phone, I rely on it too much.
<jrgifford> Overall, it needs work, but its not bad.
<jrgifford> Battery life is much better, at least on the tablet
<skellat> I had an HTC Thunderbolt for 30 days and dumped Android plus the phone as I just got annoyed with it.  The touch screen really annoyed me.  My aunt's iPhone has an easier touch screen to use.
<jrgifford> Probably because it doesn't have push notifications yet.
<skellat> Perhaps
<skellat> Is there any other business to come before the meeting tonight?
<jrgifford> Anyway, that's what I've got on the subject.
<jrgifford> None here
<skellat> Item #5 -- Fix The Date For The Next Meeting.  What is our pleasure for a date in July to hold our next meeting?
<skellat> My calendar remains clear since I remain unemployed and one layer or another of the Department of Job & Family Services has blocked my attempt at going back to school.  I could have started in a master's program with Ashland but that is blocked at this time.
<skellat> Four weeks from today will put us at July 16th
<jrgifford> I've got the third week of July booked period, but other than that I can do what ever
<jrgifford> The 16th looks good
<skellat> Unit193, drkokandy: How say you?
<drkokandy> I might be a little distracted, but I can be here
<skellat> Okay
<Unit193> We'll see.
<skellat> I'll mark it as tentative and send out a Doodle poll when we get closer.
<skellat> Item #6 -- Potpourri
<skellat> Bad weather happens at this time of year
<skellat> Cleveland-area television went wall-to-wall with tornado coverage not that long ago
<skellat> If you're interested in watching Ohio weather warnings and alerts you can join ##weather-us-oh to see such on IRC
<skellat> NOAA Weather Radio is a nice non-Internet way to keep track of such too: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/nwr/
<jenni> [ NOAA Weather Radio ] - http://j.mp/12TYwfw
<skellat> And there is a FAQ about that taxpayer-paid service: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/nwr/faq.htm
<jenni> [ NOAA Weather Radio ] - http://j.mp/12TYxjD
<skellat> FEMA has a guide up with disaster assistance materials specifically for Ohio: http://www.fema.gov/states/ohio
<jenni> [ Ohio | FEMA.gov ] - http://j.mp/12TYB2O
<skellat> There is the citizen's awareness to disaster assistance course that you can pursue at your own pace: http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/courseOverview.aspx?code=IS-7
<jenni> [ IS-7: A Citizen's Guide to Disaster Assistance | FEMA - Emergency Management Institute (EMI) Course ] - http://j.mp/12TYCUl
<skellat> And we're looking at Lightning Awareness Week coming up next week here in the state of Ohio: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/severeweather/severewxcal.shtml
<jenni> [ Severe Weather Events Calendar ] - http://j.mp/12TYEf4
<skellat> Ars Technica had a recent story about one of their editors being struck by lightning
<skellat> It did bad things to him
<skellat> Imagine what it can do to your computer
<skellat> And remember, lightning damage is OS-agnostic
<Unit193> That's why I took mine off the roof!
<skellat> :-)
<paultag> skellat: twice, actually!
<skellat> Thank you for attending the June 2013 Business Meeting.  The log will be posted later tonight to the wiki and announced not only on the mailing list but also Planet Ubuntu.
<skellat> Thank you guys!
 * skellat realizes he blew way past his original time estimate but kept it within an hour
<Unit193> drkokandy: Have you been wanting to do something locally?
<drkokandy> hmm, we could if you're interested in trying to put something together
<drkokandy> would you be thinking about another Ubuntu Hour type event or something different?
<Unit193> Well, was wondering if you were itching for one, I was and am the least social of us. :P
<drkokandy> so if it ends up being just the two of us it would be a pretty quiet event I guess. I don't know that I'd say I'm itching for one - I've been busier than usual this summer
<drkokandy> But if you
<drkokandy> * you're itching for something like that, just let me know what nights work for you and I should be able to reorganize things to swing down to Mansfield/Ontario for an Ubuntu Hour thing
<Unit193> Heh, fun.  Yep, would be nice and awkwardly silent. :D
<Unit193> srandby: Hello!
<srandby> Hello
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio, land of net splits! | June Meeting Log: http://tx0.org/63c | Reach the Leader via SIP 1580@sip.sdf.org or PSTN 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | TMBG "Call Connected Through the NSA": http://tx0.org/608
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-20
 * skellat has public utility personnel working nearby and already had A Big Glitch
<skellat> And here is the report as to who has signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and who has not within the claimed LoCo membership on Launchpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785043/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://j.mp/11q8qCT
<skellat> 331 have not signed the Code of Conduct while the 85 have done so, if my math is correct
<skellat> Sorted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5785065/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - http://j.mp/11q9CpH
<dzho> $ wc -l signed
<dzho> $ grep ^NOT signed | wc -l
<dzho> 333
<dzho> oops, output from first one is 417
<dzho> $ dc
<dzho> 4 k 417 333 - p
<dzho> 84
<Unit193> ...You're not going to hit that annoying "Contact team" button again, are you?
<dzho> what button is that?
<dzho> I hit "Download as text" and that's it
<dzho> Unit193: ^^
<Unit193> No, not you. :P
<dzho> heh
<dzho> my copypasta might be off
<dzho> oh, I see, I left off a \n
<dzho> so, yes, your math looks right, skellat :-)
<skellat> dzho: You have to leave out the Council marker and the ReLoCo leaders which technically count but don't figure in
<skellat> Unit193: No, I'm not going to hit that annoying button again
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-21
 * skellat is building calibre 0.9.31 for armhf on the BeagleBoard-xM after running the "backportpackage" script in ubuntu-dev-tools on a bunch of build dependencies that 12.04 just doesn't have
<skellat> So far the BeagleBoard hasn't burst into flames and dpkg-buildpackage hasn't died yet
<Unit193> Must try harder. :D
<paultag> :D
<skellat> The build went boom anyhow
<paultag> :(
<paultag> skellat: what distro
<skellat> Xubuntu
<paultag> version
<skellat> 12.04
<paultag> and version of calibre?
<skellat> 0.9.31
<paultag> yah, hum
<skellat> Looks like it blew up due to a Makefile not being made somewhere along the way
<skellat> If I'm feeling adventurous I can just go ahead and upgrade the BeagleBoard to 13.04
<skellat> I'd need to shift some services/functions over to the RPi before I do that
<skellat> Though I still haven't figured out why znc won't play nice in Raspbian
<skellat> Which now makes me wonder what is still left in the crontab on Fearless
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Just the modified bashpodder that backs itself up to LP and my gopherspace plus the gpodder CLI runs
<skellat> I'll get back to that after I get back from the farm
<skellat> SEE ALSO: https://code.launchpad.net/~skellat/+junk/slapshot
<Unit193> I only have 12 entries in my one crontab...
<paultag> use moar daemons
<Unit193> I use it to keep track of packages, uscan and scripts when there's an unversioned upstream tarball. :D
<paultag> sweet
<paultag> sounds interesting
<Unit193> Not really. :P
<paultag> does it email you when packages go out of date or?
<paultag> the pts api might also have that information
<Unit193> System mail, yeah.  Several of the packages aren't in Debian, and since I have a small use case (and icecast does stable betas), I use beta icecast2.
<Unit193> But yeah, it's somewhat PTS style.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-22
<Unit193> paultag: I'm sure you have a way to keep track as well, guessing it's better too! :P
 * alpacaherder must remember to check on the chickens before he heads home to check on his "skellat" log-in
<paultag> Unit193: I just check now and again on the http://udd.debian.org/dmd.cgi?email1=paultag%40debian.org&email2=&email3=&packages=&ignpackages=
<jenni> [ Debian Maintainer Dashboard @ UDD ] - http://j.mp/1a09H89
<Unit193> Fancy.
<paultag> super fancy
<BiosElement> Anyone up at this late hour? ;P
<Unit193> Nope.
<yano> if you were compiling a list of news station that cover ohio, would sources would you include? (places with RSS feeds)
<yano> so far I have this, https://yanovich.net/.public/feeds-ohio
<yano> i'm open to more stations / sources
<Unit193> There's a local paper, radio station, and tv station I'd add, but I personally wouldn't have all those.  :P
<yano> aww, why?
<yano> i'm trying to cover as many cities across Ohio and as many sources
<Unit193> http://www.centralohio.com/ and all their local papers, our local station if you really want, and radio.  I thought of another, but can't remember now.
<jenni> [ centralohio.com | Columbus news, community, entertainment, yellow pages and classifieds. Serving Columbus, OH | centralohio.com ] - http://j.mp/11uMHcJ
<yano> ooh cool!
<Unit193> http://ohiogasprices.com/ count? :P
<jenni> [ Ohio Gas Prices - Find Cheap Gas Prices in Ohio ] - http://j.mp/11uMSot
<yano> hehe
<yano> ikr?
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2013/06/22/cheap-gas-big-rush.html
<jenni> [ Cheap gas, big rush | The Columbus Dispatch ] - http://j.mp/11uJutN
<yano> "At one station in downtown Toledo, gas was selling for $2.999 per gallon yesterday, the lowest price by far in the state."
 * yano makes a road trip to Toledo
<Unit193> Wow.
<Unit193> Because of that story, they jacked it up.
<Unit193> This for a wxbot type clone? :P
<yano> sort of, lol
<yano> i run Ohio in ##ohio-news
<Unit193> You and your bots. ;)
<yano> that already feeds in those RSS feeds from that link i pasted earlier into that channel
<yano> lol
<yano> WATCH ALL THE THINGS
<Unit193> But hey, I've told a few about us-xx, handy.
<yano> nice!
<yano> thanks for spreading the word!
<yano> it is interesting to watch people jump to ##weather and the appropriate states when big events happen
<Unit193> Yadda, yadda depend on local stations, yadda.. :P
<yano> like the hurricane a few weeks ago
<yano> the tornadoes in the midwest
<yano> and when Sandy happened too
 * yano recommends ham radio
<yano> so you can listen to the NOAA All Hazards Radio
<Unit193> I have my hardly used clone in there.  I don't have one.
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2013/06/20/drop-in-gas-prices-may-continue.html
<jenni> [ Drop in gas prices may continue | The Columbus Dispatch ] - http://j.mp/11uNxWW
<Unit193> jenni: Lag.
<jenni> Unit193: What do you want?
<yano> lol
<yano> she does quite a bit to prevent sites from blocking titles
<Unit193> And, I still haven't setup highlights on that other-me, would help (notifyd, if I'm sitting at the computer.)
<yano> the only thing jenni doesn't do at the moment: is if a site requires cookies
<yano> like nytimes
 * Unit193 doesn't visit. :P
<Unit193> I should maybe read some more news...
<Unit193> What if I didn't care about Ohio?
<yano> there is ##news
<yano> https://yanovich.net/.public/feeds
<yano> plus http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=g6Z3Mt4w
<Unit193> ##sports?
<yano> that exists, but looks like it is more for discussion
<yano> but if you give me sports RSS feeds I'll add it to newsly
<yano> i run newsly
<Unit193> Freenode blog is news? ;)
<Unit193> yano: Kidding, you had weather and news, last one is sports, no? :D
<yano> hehe
<Unit193> I have comics, but not in an IRC channel, pictures and all... :P
<yano> there is ##imgur
<Unit193> All come over in ASCII art?
<Unit193> (\___/)
<Unit193> (='.'=)
<Unit193> (")_(")
<yano> lol
<yano> i wish
<yano> it's an RSS feed bot
<Unit193> Heh, fiugred.
<Unit193> ..So close. :P
<yano> lol
<Unit193> ...Starting on the creepy edge; https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/6437122048/h76CC578B/ :D
<yano> lol
<skellat> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<skellat> hmm
<skellat> Where did that slash mark go?
<Unit193> I stole it, here you go ---> /
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-23
<Unit193> That stinks, there was even a storm about to hit here, then it disappears.
<yano> ugh, i like storms
<yano> we do have a flood advisory for franklin county
<yano> .nws 43210
<jenni> Flood Advisory issued June 22 at 8:00PM EDT until June 22 at 10:00PM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Part 01 of 01: THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A * FLOOD ADVISORY FOR... SOUTHERN DELAWARE COUNTY IN CENTRAL OHIO... NORTHERN FRANKLIN COUNTY IN CENTRAL OHIO... * UNTIL 1000 PM EDT. * AT 759 PM EDT...RADAR INDICATED THUNDERSTORMS HAVE PRODUCED 1 TO 2
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Columbus, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC049 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<Unit193> Yes, I like a lot of "bad weather"
<Unit193> Temp: 79 F (26 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 64%
<Unit193> Is crap, but not as bad as it used to be.
<Unit193> (90F)
<yano> .weather KCMH
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 86.0°F (30°C), 30.09in (1016mb), Gentle breeze 8kt (↑) - KCMH 23:51Z
<Unit193> Tomorrow looks bad...
<yano> http://forecastadvisor.com/Ohio/Columbus/43210/
<jenni> [ Weather Forecast Accuracy for Columbus, Ohio ] - http://j.mp/141eGRb
<Unit193> Need to get the AC in. :/
<yano> mine has been running all day
<yano> i'm waiting until it drops down below 80 to turn it off
<Unit193> That's a plan.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-16
<Unit193> Geeez, no fun for sure.
<Brumble> Hello :)
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh|June 2014 Meeting Doodle Poll: http://doodle.com/i6iw2ihsi38ku7bq
<belkinsa> Unit193 and jrgifford: ping
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-17
<jrgifford> belkinsa: yes?
<belkinsa> jrgifford, can we use the list if questions from the organizer of OLF as our items for the meeting?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: sure
<jrgifford> i don't have a problem with that
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.
<belkinsa> I think Unit wouldn't either.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, you think we have time to have a meeting (by the end of the month) before replying to Beth's e-mail?
<Unit193> We never get the good thunderstorms. :(
<Unit193> paultag_: Mind if I poke you?  Pokepokepokepoke. :D
<belkinsa> Don't jinx us!
<belkinsa> and paultag I lost the game!
<Unit193> Don't forget canthus13.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-18
<paultag> Unit193: Oh yo!
<paultag> Unit193: what's good
<paultag> belkinsa: ballllllllssssssssssssssss
<Unit193> paultag: Juuuust the standard ping about pending stuff. :P
<paultag> oh right
<paultag> let me upload that
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Thanks a ton.
<paultag> Unit193: where's the inxi upstream tarball for this release
<paultag> Unit193: there's no uscan rule and the website isn't super helpful
<Unit193> paultag: Tell me about it...  https://inxi.googlecode.com/svn-history/r2322/trunk/inxi.tar.gz is supposed to be the 2.1.28 release.
<paultag> Unit193: in the future, don't mark a changelog as unstable until it's released
<paultag> Unit193: in VCS it should be UNRELEASED until it's released
<Unit193> paultag: OK, cool.  So you push it in as unstable?
<paultag> yeah
<Unit193> Great, thanks.
<paultag> that way if we miss a version in the changelog, dch will squash them
<paultag> or I will
<paultag> (and it's easy to check the state in vcs)
<paultag> Oh, and you tagged it too, hunh
<Unit193> I'll see if I can somehow get upstream to make it easier too.
<paultag> yeah, that's usually the sponsor's job :)
<paultag> OK, uploaded to ftp-master
<Unit193> Alright, thanks, and thanks for the pointers.
<paultag> make sure your git pointers are right :)
<paultag> sure enough
<Unit193> So the one I was less sure on, samdump2.
<paultag> Oh there's a second one
 * paultag looks
<paultag> whoh, hurm
<paultag> so, what's up with this binary hijack
<paultag> Unit193: is the old package not needed? You might also want a breaks relation on the old package
<paultag> also have you considered becoming the maintainer
<Unit193> paultag: Binary hijack because they merged upstream, I can add the breaks sure.  I may have thought about it, but I wouldn't be able to handle any bugs, I can't patch C.
<Unit193> I should likely add that it closes https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=673945, no?
<jenni> [ #673945 - O: bkhive -- Dump the syskey bootkey from a Windows NT/2K/XP system hive - Debian Bug report logs ] - https://j.mp/UK3CZ6
<Unit193>   * QA upload.
<Unit193>     - bkhive was merged into samdump2 upstream.  Closes: #673945
<Unit193> Err, copied funny, that's actually below "new upstream release."
 * canthus13 stabs Unit193.
<Unit193> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-19
 * Unit193 ponders what you do for keysigning when your gov ID doesn't show your proper name.
<dzho> s/for keysigning//
<dzho> in general, I think the idea is, get a government id that shows your proper name, for some value of "proper"
 * dzho has some problems with the common conceptions of what constitutes "proper" here, but whatever
<dzho> many of them related to http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/
<jenni> [ Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names | Kalzumeus Software ] - https://j.mp/1sqvUqb
<Unit193> Was thinking that I could sign the license ID number or something.
<dzho> what is the barrier to getting another govt id issued?
<Unit193> With "Unit 193"?
<dzho> oh, I see.
<dzho> this does hinge quite completely on "proper"
<Unit193> Heh, yeeeah...  It's what I use in Debian.
<dzho> sucks to be you then, I guess.
<Unit193> Eh, I'm sure there's a way.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-20
<belkinsa> jrgifford, you thinking doing the meeting tonight might be too short of a notice?
<belkinsa> Unit193, ^^^
<jrgifford> belkinsa: time is of the essence
<jrgifford> but i unfortunately could not make tonight
<belkinsa> Okay, tomorrow?
<jrgifford> when
<jrgifford> *?
<belkinsa> 7 or 8
<jrgifford> sure
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.
 * belkinsa picks 7 PM
<belkinsa> jrgifford, permission to forward the e-mail from Beth?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: snip appropriately
<belkinsa> Permission request:*
<belkinsa> Alright, thank you.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, actually I think I can sum up that e-mail in the e-mail about the meeting and I will do the same in the meeting,
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh|Meeting: June 21, 2014 @ 7 PM EST: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaJune2014
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh|Meeting: June 21, 2014 @ 7 PM EST- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaJune2014
<belkinsa> jrgifford, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-ohio/2833-ubuntu-ohio-june-2014-meeting/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio June 2014 Meeting | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1jDkO7L
<belkinsa> I should of done it for the other meetings too.
<jrgifford> OK.
<Unit193> canthus13: Thanks to you (I think), whenever I see Type=forking in a systemd service file, guess what I think of? :P
<canthus13> ?
<Unit193> Based on your Android comment about rooting your phone, therefor the system is screwing itself. :D
<canthus13> Heh.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-21
<belkinsa> Meeting in an hour!
<Unit193> Oh, right.  jrgifford: Be alive! :P
<belkinsa> Is everyone like not greyed out on the user's list here in this channel...weird.
<Unit193> Geeeeez.  Russ Allbery, who is a ctte member, doesn't even like Drivers Licenses as a form of identification, mainly just passports.  I may be screwed after all. :/
 * skellat takes a break before meeting time tonight
<belkinsa> OMG, welcome back.
<belkinsa> Do you have an introduction to give?
<skellat> Are we already in the midst of meeting time?
<skellat> Or have I gone beyond that long?
<skellat> :-)
<belkinsa> Lol, you have news to bring.
<belkinsa> Less than five minutes befor ethe meeting!
<belkinsa> before the*
<belkinsa> Oh, skellat, I was reffering to the matter at hand.
<belkinsa> Who is here for the meeting?
 * belkinsa starts the meeting
<skellat> o/
<belkinsa> Anyone else, jrgifford, Unit193, drkokandy?
<drkokandy> here
<belkinsa> Alright, is three enough to start the meeting, skellat?
<skellat> belkinsa: We can start but I highly advise taking this to the mailing list after our initial discussion
<belkinsa> RIght, I was thinking the same.
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh|Meeting Topic: Updates by Svetlana on the matter
<belkinsa> Before I start, I believe we have some news from skellat.
<belkinsa> I'm turning it over to skellat for the news.
<skellat> My superiors at the Internal Revenue Service have informed me that my services are no longer required and that I will be placed on furlough as from the Close of Business on June 27th.  I will be able to play a much more active role in the community's life during furlough.
<skellat> This will be especially the case as I won't be missing from 0530 to 1915 daily between work hours and round-trip commute to the work site after next Friday
<skellat> Back to you, belkinsa
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa>  Beth Lynn Eicher one of the OLF organizers sent an e-mail to skellat, Unit193, jrgifford, and me saying that they are offering a table for free for the UbuCOn on Oct 24, 2014.  Since they are offering this, I think we need to plan for this and see if we can do this with inside and outside the LoCo help.
<belkinsa> And our topics for this meeting are from that e-mail.
<skellat> belkinsa: We got downgraded from a room to a table?
<belkinsa> Yes.  But I didn't remember saying anything about a room.
<belkinsa> No, space.  Sorry.
<belkinsa> "> I am reaching out to you to see if there was interest from the Ohio
<belkinsa> > Ubuntu LoCo in participating in the Ohio LinuxFest. We are prepared to
<belkinsa> > gift the space to you, gratis, on the Friday of the conference:
<belkinsa> > October 24, 2014."
<Unit193> Biggest issue will be getting talks lined up.
<belkinsa> So, I don't know as of yet what it is.
 * skellat wipes sweat from his brow after worrying that OLF was having yet more money problems
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh|Meeting Topic: Will we will be able to commit to hold Ubucon at the Ohio LinuxFest this year?
<skellat> Okay...as to space, we got a conference room type area at the convention center in Columbus
<skellat> Seats about 100 people
<belkinsa> Unit193, yeah, I forgot about the talks but that is Oct 25, right?
<skellat> Lotsa chairs, space at the front to speak...and nothing said by OLF about A/V equipment yet again
<skellat> UbuCon always falls on a FRIDAY
<belkinsa> Alright
<skellat> So it would fall on October 24th
<belkinsa> Ah, I see now.
<belkinsa> This will be my first one.
<belkinsa> They said that they can provide speakers if needed.
<belkinsa> That's the third item for this meeting
<jrgifford> yup
<belkinsa> But the first is will we commit to this.
<jrgifford> (sorry, i'm late)
<skellat> It is okay
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<jrgifford> well, we can only commit if we have speakers
<belkinsa> Right.
<jrgifford> or at least a idea of what we're going to want to have presented
<belkinsa> Would be too late if we get some speakers from the other LoCo's within USA?
<skellat> belkinsa: Not really
<skellat> The now-leader of Colorado spoke at UbuCon last year
<belkinsa> Perfect, we need to live up that LoCo contacts list anyways.
<skellat> Could also ask if Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph is available from California team
<belkinsa> She said that she can't/
<skellat> I see you're exercising your initiative.  Excellent.
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh|Meeting Topic: OLF Planning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaJune2014
<skellat> drkokandy, which speakers did you like last year?
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> #ACTION Make a call for speakers for OLF 2014 on LoCo Contact ML
<Unit193> Well Darkwing still idles here, means he must at least half like us. ;)
<belkinsa> belkinsa's action Item
<belkinsa> Didn't he say that he will in the last meeting?
 * skellat casually reminds belkinsa that that the meeting bot isn't here and that minutes have to be kept manually :-)
<belkinsa> I know.
<belkinsa> I was in two meetings where the bot was missing.
<drkokandy> that community computing session was really interesting, as well as the session by Jorge Castro
<belkinsa> It's a habit.
<drkokandy> I'm trying to remember what was Friday and what was Saturday
<skellat> drkokandy: Friday was me playing showman, Saturday was me handing out business cards
<skellat> Saturday was also iced tea from $GOOG
<drkokandy> that doesn't really help me remember what day featured which speakers :)
<belkinsa> There is a list message with the audio link to them...
<drkokandy> Here's a list
<drkokandy> https://archive.org/details/OhioLinuxfest2013
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2013 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive ] - https://j.mp/UZS3wM
<belkinsa> Thanks
<drkokandy> The roundtable was good, although I feel like we could have gotten more people involved
<skellat> The roundtable was me improvising
<drkokandy> I was a little late, so I came in in the middle of Why Ubuntu
<drkokandy> the BIOS/UEFI session was really informative, I remember
<skellat> One of the scheduled presentations went way too short so the roundtable was me doing improvisation to keep things going
<belkinsa> At what time was this on that day?
<drkokandy> Ah, that's right
<skellat> Right after lunch
<Unit193> Keysigning on Friday too?
<belkinsa> So a full day.  Okay, thanks.
<skellat> I only ended up signing one key...drkokandy's
<skellat> I did the Friday planning in hour blocks
<Unit193> Well, it may be moot anywho. :)
<skellat> Unit193: What may be moot?
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> You're being subtle
<skellat> Remember, I work for the Treasury and not any entity based at Fort Meade
<belkinsa> So...moving on?
<skellat> OLF made their request of what they want as a session but what else do we want to show about *buntu?
<belkinsa> Do you argee to hold some desktop basic content? If needed, we can provide the speakers for this component.   Here is one
<Unit193> Thinking something short about flavors would be nice.
<belkinsa> Maybe Ubuntu Touch runing a emi on the desktop?
<belkinsa> Unit193, +1
 * skellat notes that leadership of USA locos is shifting to Xubuntu users increasingly
<Unit193> You, pleia, not sure who else.
<skellat> Possibly soon to be Nebraska
<skellat> There's a forced Change of Contact proceeding before LoCo Council right now
<belkinsa> So, flavours and Ubuntu Touch and it's core apps?
<belkinsa> Does it all have to be about the desktop?  Can there something about the Community>
<skellat> Focus on the tech the first hour, Communitize The Community afterwards
<Unit193> Or servers, or whatever.
<belkinsa> That could work.
<belkinsa> I have an idea for a Community based speech.
<skellat> Canonical may or may not have appointed a new Community Manager by then too so as to replace Jono Bacon
<belkinsa> Yeah, plus he said that he wasn't able to make it.
<belkinsa> I asked him in one of is Q&A sessions.
<skellat> belkinsa: Did you ask anybody at FSF?  Is paultag able to represent the Sunlight Foundation to talk about the F/LOSS stuff they do?
<belkinsa> No, who are they?
<belkinsa> FSF ^^^
<skellat> FSF: Free Software Foundation
<skellat> Richard M. Stallman's people
<belkinsa> Ah, no.  Good idea though.
<Unit193> We could sneak a Debian talk in...
<skellat> I was thinking about the FSF campaign recently over "E-mail Self Defense" that might be worthwhile to bring up again
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> It seems  that we can do the UbuCon after all if everything works.
<belkinsa> And we can move to this over to the mailing list.
<Unit193> paultag: Going to OLF right?
<belkinsa> Unit193, it's Saturday, it's his day off.
<belkinsa> ;)
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh
<skellat> Thank you everybody for making it today
<skellat> s/today/tonight/
<jenni> skellat probably meant to say: Thank you everybody for making it tonight
<belkinsa> Indeed.  Thank you.
 * skellat heads off to dinner
<Unit193> On another note, lower turn out.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-22
<cyberanger> jrgifford: I've heard your looking for speakers for OLF in Oct.
<Unit193> belkinsa: < cyberanger> jrgiffor: I've heard your looking for speakers for OLF in Oct.
<belkinsa> Who is this, Unit193?
<belkinsa> And what LoCo?
<Unit193> TN.
<belkinsa> Ah, good.  Tell them to e-mail me, you, and jrgifford.
<belkinsa> And skellat
<Unit193> belkinsa: Psst, he's here now. ;)
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.
<belkinsa> o/ cyberanger.
<Unit193> He's great with servers and that sort of thing.
<belkinsa> Maybe we could have something on UBuntu Server.
<cyberanger> hey belkinsa, I'm the de-facto head of the TN loco (I say defacto since our loco decided to not hold elections, favoring an informal structure and kinda left me holding on to the PoC role)
<belkinsa> I understand, I think many LoCo's have this issue.
<cyberanger> well, the switch to unity, the older process to become offical, had a way to irratite members (full disclosure, myself included, like something enough you'll have things to hate too)
<cyberanger> so TN is more of a Ubuntu leaning lug than a loco these days, if it keeps people intrested, connected and helps ubuntu (we do aid in troubleshooting when an issue is brought up, so less on #ubuntu ) then I'll settle for that
<belkinsa> I see.
<cyberanger> my background is servers, networking and crypto, I'm not sure I'd actually be there on friday for ubucon, I've already got a cfp for saturday
<belkinsa> I see.
<cyberanger> do you have topics you still need to fill, my thoughts for ubucon would be focused on apt-secure mainly
<belkinsa> Um, who has the list?
 * cyberanger looks around cluelessly
 * belkinsa facepalms
<Unit193> belkinsa: List?
<belkinsa> Yeah, of the topics from at least the last planning meeting
<cyberanger> on your ml, or irc logs, lemme see if I can find them on the wiki perhaps
<belkinsa> It's should be in a logs, date is in ml
<cyberanger> anyone from the NE, Ashtubla County area perhaps?
<belkinsa> skellat is from there
<Unit193> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user This has quite a few of the LoCo members.
<jenni> [ User locations | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/GIyBhd
<cyberanger> formerly my area too
<belkinsa> But it's outdated
<cyberanger> should say across the line, in PA, but that didn't stop me from crossing it a bit
<Unit193> belkinsa: How so?
<belkinsa> Some moved, like Cheri and many of these people are inactive.
<cyberanger> meeting adgenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaJune2014
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaJune2014 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1qBbNn7
<belkinsa> No, it was a ealier one.
<belkinsa> It was one meeting before
<cyberanger> EOL announcements, doodle poll
<Unit193> Not much there.
<cyberanger> that appears it for this month
<belkinsa> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01428.html
<jenni> [ Meeting Tonight at 9 PM : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1qBbSr0
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaMarch2014
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaMarch2014 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1rR9n2U
<cyberanger> ah, wasn't thinking that far back
<Unit193> Yeah, we only have meetings a little more often than you guys. ;)
<cyberanger> granted that far back half of us were still dealing with snow, maybe all of us
<belkinsa> Northern Ohio, I think, had more snow than Southern Ohio.
<belkinsa> But still crazy winter it was.
<Unit193> We need more snow.
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<belkinsa> Looks like I have two tasks for tomorrow for this team.
<Unit193> 1. Add more snow to Ohio.  2. Drink coffee.
<belkinsa> xD
<cyberanger> I spent the winter in Erie, PA & Buffalo, NY and had to drive to Cleveland once or twice too, grew up on the lake, but this winter was extreme even with that in mind
 * belkinsa only lived in the Cincinnati rea
<belkinsa> area*
<cyberanger> granted, I loved everything aside from one extreme white out and a couple of issues near the KY-OH line (Cincinnati construction and KY drivers, how do you all manage day to day with that)
<cyberanger> the issues were ice more than snow, this was late febuary if I recall, the whiteout was Jan. 5th
<Unit193> cyberanger: Tell me about it, I had to drive during one of the storms, and it was after 10PM.  Another bad storm we all were in the car, when it stared fish-tailing, down the highway, at ~50MPH...
<cyberanger> yeah, we were talking about that, think that was the same storm I was driving from Ashtabula to Buffalo, got into downtown buffalo 10 min. before NY closed the thruway (read: interstate)
<cyberanger> belkinsa: been to the taste of belgium?
<belkinsa> Nope.
<cyberanger> When I do goto Cincinnati, it's where I tend to grab a bite
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-15
<Unit193> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01489.html OLF call for speakers.
<jenni> [ Fwd: [UbuntuWomen] Ohio LinuxFest 2015 Call for	Presentations : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1IW24BI
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-17
<Unit193> He's alive!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-18
<PCLine_> So are you.
<yano> howdy
<PCLine_> Hello yano 
<yano> hi
<Unit193> You sure?
<Unit193> yano doesn't think so.
<yano> I'm not sure what I know.
<PCLine_> Nope I am not sure - Not sure of anything at this point.
<yano> .wx-wg 43210
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 68.0°F (20.0°C), Dew Point: 60°F (15°C), Humdity: 75%, Feels Like: 68.0°F (20.0°C), Pressure: [↓] 30.01in (1016mb), Wind: From the North at 0.0 mph (0 kmh), Location: University View, Columbus, Ohio, Last Updated: June 17, 9:46 PM EDT, (Powered by wunderground.com)
<PCLine_> I dont need to see the warnings and the weather - Its been raining all day - Its going to rain all evening - its going to reain tomorrow.
<Unit193> Temp: 69 F (21 C) ~ Overcast ~ Luftfeucht.: 90% ~ Beobachtet: Wed 17, 20:52
<dzho> http://list.xcski.com/pipermail/lugor-public/2015-June/000025.html
<jenni> [ [Lugor-public] 13th Ohio LinuxFest Oct 2-3 2015 in Columbus ] - https://j.mp/1eqk4Yc
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> When I lost my drive I didnt think about lose my Ubuntu Virtual Drive also :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-21
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/06/21/Columbus-Smart-City-grant.html
<jenni> [ Columbus awarded $50 million in Smart City grants | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://bit.ly/28TblNx
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-23
<hiniya> hello
<Unit193> .twit 746089144535875585
<dzho> https://twitter.com/alicesperi/status/746074170925035521
<jenni> [ Alice Speri on Twitter: "“Last time we heard of anything like this was when Dr. King and J. Edgar Hoover were around.” https://t.co/yiCVNtV6NZ" ] - https://bit.ly/28UgFRO
<dzho> (this is not the tweet you requested but oh well)
<Unit193> There was some way to do it I think, but lost intereset real quick. :P
<Unit193> gilbert: Howdy.  Are you going to OLF this year?
<yano> .tw
<jenni> “Last time we heard of anything like this was when Dr. King and J. Edgar Hoover were around.” http://interc.pt/28T0xk3 | By: @alicesperi, Date: Thu Jun 23 20:15:18 +0000 2016, RT#: 54, Favs: 30
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-25
<gilbert> Unit193: not sure yet
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-26
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Well hey, you're alive again.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-19
<dzho> oh, right. I guess I should keep an eye on that Debian CD torrent.
<dzho> it's sent out 1.3G since yesterday, at which rate I don't think I have to worry about hitting my linode transfer limits at all.
<dzho> but it pays to be careful
<thafreak> +1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-21
<yano> https://www.battleforthenet.com/
<jenni> [ Join the Battle for Net Neutrality ] - https://bit.ly/2sh6DnX
<yano> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caps_lock#International_Caps_Lock_Day
<jenni> [ Caps lock - Wikipedia ] - https://bit.ly/L44QZ0
<dzho> that would be a good day to try to remap caps lock to ctrl
<dzho> which is something I've fooled around with, but haven't done consistently enough to get into the virtuous circle of changing my habits.
<thafreak> I virtually never use capslock on purpose...I tend to only hit it when I miss the tab key, or the A key
<dzho> all the more reason to remap!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-06-22
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/duckduckstart/status/1010137810655948806
<jenni> Check out our new #redesign! https://duckduckstart.com/ #privacy #safety #search #DuckDuckGo #Startpage #searchengine #Mobile #Friendly @StartPageSearch @DuckDuckGo | By: @duckduckstart, Date: Fri Jun 22 12:29:56 +0000 2018, RT#: 3, Favs: 3
